# Poor responders : Part 80



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

me first!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Me second please!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

ok then, I'm third


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

bugger was just typing this and it was locked so will copy and paste here 

Mmmmm Nix I crave fish and chips all the time!!!!!! hardly ever ate them in the UK but now i can;t have them i want them, and salt and vinegar and prawn cocktail walkers mmmmmmm arghh mouth watering now


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

GERROFF!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bugger I got the server under high stress! was desperate to be first lol 

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

We need a group   today and here is a special one for Ally, Donkey & Angel    

xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Another huge big hug for us all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Zuri - PM your address and i will send you those walkers flavours!!   Nix if there is anything you crave I would happily do the same for you xxxx (after your detox  )

Thanks for the lovely hugs Pix and Alegs - straight back atcha!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quote I'd like to share with you my F Friends, says how I feel about you lot,

Friendship is a sheltering tree


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

aww, that's lovely Purple x

Ps Do you have another name?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not sure what happened then  pressed tab in and it posted before I could finish   

but its by a guy called Samuel Taylor Coleridge 

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Are you sure it's really cod in your fridge hun/ I mean look at my case of mistaken identity yesterday    

Sarah- Hun, don't apologise, it's us you're talking to hun- we understand


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> We need a group  today and here is a special one for Ally, Donkey & Angel
> 
> xx


Ah, now I'm crying [in a nice way of course] 

In all this IF , I'm so grateful to have found friends like you. You're the best!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ally thats so sweet of you but guess what! i forgot i received a parcel this morning from a webshop over here selling british goods, just been and opened it and now tucking into some prawn cocktail walkers as we speak!! heaven!! and also got some foxes ginger crunch creams, double decker, caramac, shreddies and Robinson's squash!! funny the things you miss and can't get hehehe


Has anyone tried those new walkers flavours yet? dying to try them was gonna get my mum to send me some over, i once dreamed of my dream job being a crisp taster or flavour developer of crisps, I used to have a huge addiction to crisps before coming here, but can only get plain or paprika here, probably a good thing!! hehe


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Jo, you mean other than Purple?  

Yes my name is Shillo

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - of course we gotta try hunny    we will never know if we dont try.  Wait till friday petal, you may just get a nice suprise  

Anne - me too on the burger on chips, fraid i didnt stop last night at the walnut whip  had a piece of cheescake and some cheddars too.  Dont know whats up with me lately, my mind is everywhere but nowhere all at the same time.  I want to try and be so focused this time   not having much luck.

Zuri - shall we all send u a little hamper of what are missing hunny?   Tried the fish and chips ones they are uuuggghhhhh, couldnt even bring myself to try the squirrell one and as for chilli and chocolate just gimme the chocolate  

Purple - thanx for the pm hunny   Just trying to get prices but will try the other option as well  

Hi nix, angel, pixie, alegria, bobbi rachel sam natashsa miranda fishy nikki littlejen jennig tracey steph missy and everyone else


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

bobbi3 said:


> A "friend" yesterday told me to stop being so childish for enjoying the snow!


Bobs I hope you've told her where to go?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh a hamper of naught british food - heaven!! when me and hubby drive into UK first thing on our minds are fish and chips pork pies, scotch eggs, roast beef dinner, crisp flavours  and full english! funny never ate pork pies and scotch eggs when i lived there

last time we drove over we got on motorway from the tunnel and stopped at services with an M&S and we were like kids in a sweet shop, i am sure people must have looked at us like we were crazy such choice and junk!!! no choice over here and not much junk - which again is a good thing


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bobbi that made me giggle miserable cow she is!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bobbi3 said:


> Pix trust me, she has a LOT of issues and I knew the real reason behind her snappiness. I told her I wouldn't mention it again and to enjoy her day off (meaning: F off you miserable cow don't call me again until you rejoin the human race )


Bob- Give her a chinese burn from me


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Züri said:


> Has anyone tried those new walkers flavours yet?


I'm stuffing my face on some very yummy Walkers' Balsamic Vinegar & Caramelised Onion as we 'speak'


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Been looking at donor egg threads (not posting, it would feel like I was cheating on team PR!).  It has made me a bit down, I had kind of seen donor egg as the thing that would work but there are loads of girls with more than one BFN on a donor cycle.
Going down the donor route means I can't really leave my job as I might be pg within six months but what if I am not.  I can't bear to be still so demotivated in more than 6 months time.

I had been feeling quite up beat when I had decided to give up on ttc as I was going to change all the things I didn't like in my life.  Now I feel in limbo again.  Bugger.

Sorry for the me post, I just had to get it off my chest.

I remember chinese burns.  My Dad used to give them to me when we were play fighting.  He is a fab Dad, honest!

Everytime I press post I get the message 'another post, you may wish to review...'

Salt and Balsamic kettle chips are my fave


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alegs- Yum yum  

Z- Enjoy your heavenly hamper x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got my quote book out

Here is one of my favourites of all time by a guy called Albert Camus

Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow
Don't walk behind me, I may not lead
Just Walk BESIDE me
And be my friend

X

Oh Tracey Sweetie    for you too my dear xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aw sod the detox. My mate over in London has just gone into labour.  All the time I've known her she's been ambivalent about having kids. Not bothered at all.  Then she meets the right man and decides she wants to  get a lovely house and be pregnant by 2009...  All of which happened but then she complained because she actually wanted to be pregnant later in 09 and that she had to change her plans for ripping out the bath in her en-suite cos the baby was coming and the massive huuuuge bath that's in the main bathroom wasn't suitable for bathing a baby.  My heart bleeds... not.

Can you believe that today is actually the due date as well?  And now she's complaining that she doesn't want the baby to come until the snow's cleared so that her DP can get back and forth to the hossie without any problems. Not totally unreasonable I know but bloody hell you're having a baby as long as it's healthy who cares? And if DP can't get to the hossie well she's got about a billion mates including me who'd all be there by her side in a shot, but she just wants it to be her and DP until the kid is about 16 from what I can gather so we're all persona non grata.

Sorry I am being a total cow.  Bless her she has been thoughtful for me, apart from moaning about the timing of the pregnancy and her bathroom and that.  She waited to tell me she was preg until she knew the outcome of my last French tx, we were both so sure it was gonna work.  And then when it didn't she got in a real pickle about having to tell me about her pregnancy and it was her DP who basically said look stop faffing you're gonna have to tell Nix and there'll never be a right time, just do it. And when she did, coming all the way across London to meet up with me on one of our trips back home so she could tell me face to face, (she didn't want to do it over the phone) she looked so distressed it broke my heart.

But it feels like she got everything that I was looking for from years ago but it just fell into her lap whereas I've been fighting all this time and yeah ok, I met a good man but the rest of it is just sh1t.  God I'm such a jealous beeyatch but I can't help it and the stupid tears keep welling up!  

Sorry for the me rant...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- You  need a   also.
Don't give up love, there is something like 50% success rate isn't there with DE's? and you so deserve to be in the 50% positives


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls

I thought I’d finally managed to stop crying then I log on here and you’ve started me off again, with all your love and support to me and each other.

I haven’t spoken to anyone but DH and my mum and dad for about 2 mins.  Oh yes and the nurse from my GPs.  I phoned to ask if there was any HCG reading or it was a flat 0.  She spoke to the doctor who said it was less than 4 and needed to be over 4 for a positive.  He also said he thought I’d tested too early?

So I need your advice
Do I take DHEA?  I had a grade 1-2 embie put back and a grade 2.  
Do you think there is something else wrong that the embies won’t implant?  I’ve got to ET all 3 times, but nothing…
I said to DH if it was just a numbers game and it WILL work sometime then it’s easier to continue.  However if there’s a problem and even if we did IVF 100 times and it wouldn’t work what do we do?

Ally and angel  we are all so sad at the moment.  It’s so good that we all have each other.  I’ve cried so much I’ve made myself feel ill as well as look really terrible!

I have to pull myself together it’s school tomorrow, today was a 2nd snow day.  I am praying for a third.

Thank you all for being so wonderful
Donkeyxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix -    

Tracey -     Please remember that some DE don't work due to immune issues hun but you've been pregnant before


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix, Donkey, Tracey and everyone     

Oh forgot to say, the counsellor at the Lister is massively pregnant, I know where not to go for support when my cycle gets cancelled!! I mean really can't they make her redundant or something........


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> Oh forgot to say, the counsellor at the Lister is massively pregnant, I know where not to go for support when my cycle gets cancelled!! I mean really can't they make her redundant or something........


That's def a bit insensitive of them


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Donkey- I can't advise on DHEA only that it can't harm you and I am starting any day now.
Maybe Nix/Nat may be able to anser other q's about implanting with their immune knowledge.  

Nix- Bless your friend for worrying etc about telling you  but, please, she's just had a lovely new babba and she's stressing about the bleedin en suite and snow. If that were me having given birth I would be happy to sh!t in the garden, never mind an en suite


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey just remember Steph, stay with us PR's 

Nix hun, it's so very emotional when our friends have babies, we have friends that have had 3 in the time we've been trying, tears and all your emotions are normal, Don't beat yourself up hunny! we all feel like you do and it's normal and acceptable

    for you 

Donks hun     for you too hunny, 

Bobbi    meaning of my name well it was the 70's my dad 's parents were irish and he liked Sheila, but wanted something different so he made it up!!!    I swear he was smoking some good sh1t at the time   it's pronounced she low although people who read it call me shy low! basically I answer to most things    

Sx
Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Do you get counselling as part of your price if things don't work out? xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey donkey and nix well in fact erveryone today i think      

I just wanna go home


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey lovely to hear from you, can't help with any of your questions but just to say thinking of you and holding out a bit of hope that you may have tested too early xxx

Tracey sorry you also feel anxious re the donor eggs, I can understand your worry and frustration re life plans etc...

Nix, know how you feel about moaning pregnant friends, my friends baby came 5 weeks early and she was moaning saying she wasn't prepared, i mean she had 8 f'ing months!! hehe

Loving the quotes purple and name! very unusual - where's it come from? 

Alegra    don't rub it in! I can't describe how boring paprika crisps are!! 

xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

It really is busy on here I will have to learn to speed read  

Ally - I will be   for some good news on Friday, its still early days  

Nikki - I feel for your Dh its not easy to stop the evil sticks   I had the patches, inhalator, Zyban (twice) just about everything there is I've had but never worked and always gave in when there was a 'crisis'. But in the end I read Alan Carrs easy way to stop smoking and stopped straight away without anything, don't know how it worked but it did!! I even had an ectopic pregnancy after being stopped for 3 weeks and didn't give in, followed by another ectopic the month after but I stayed off them. I have been stopped for over 3 years now and the best thing I have ever done!! 

Zuri - where do you live now? Don't think I could cope without some of our food essentials!!   

Talking of food I just cant stop eating since I started my first tx last July I have put about a stone on   And now I am on cycloprogynova all I do is think about what I can eat next, even when I have already got my mouth full   Has anyone else been on c.progynova and had the same effect?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne G said:


> If that were me having given birth I would be happy to sh!t in the garden, never mind an en suite


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne Conselling is FOC think it might only be one session though

Zuri thanks hun

Sx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

I think counselling is the only free thing as part of your tx at the Lister    Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

littlelamb - i'm in switzerland the land of cheese and chocolate  the chocolate is lethal for diets i think i swapped my crisp addiction to chocolate addiction when i moved here

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne G said:


> If that were me having given birth I would be happy to sh!t in the garden, never mind an en suite


If someone could tell me today that I could have a baby but I had to have a long drop loo for the rest of my days I would gladly take it    

Yeah counselling is free but I didnt find it particularly good even before she was pregnant. I am sorry to sound so horrible about pregnant ladies but I think I would find it hard to feel really relaxed and want to open up when facing another ladies bump.....


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Zuri, I take it all back Switzerland will do for me, Chocolate heaven


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am off the computer for five minutes and  we are page 4 of a new thread  

Donkey - it is a numbers game but only if there are no other issues, have those been excluded? What tests have you had. Even though you have a good response I think DHEA is still a good idea.

Shilo - what was he smoking, sounds like it's good for sperm count


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  When I went for my follow up Marie Wren said that councelling was free at any time to patients and ex patients.  I never took advantage as I don't know when I would fine the time.  

Sadly experience tells me that what you deserve and what you actually get are two different things.

Donkey.  Have you ever had immunes tested?

I don't think a pregnant infertility councellor should be allowed.

Nikki.  Tell DH I gave up smoking about 8 years ago, I used to be a 30 a day girl for about 15 years and giving up was the best thing I ever did.  I used a book called 'how to stop smoking and stay stopped' and it was fab.  I must say it took at least 3-6 months for the cravings to go. It is definately a mental thing.  I must say I wasn't even tempted to have a *** when Marcus died and it was all to do with the book saying 'you can have a cigarette if you want one, but just think about the fact that you will be a smoker again and do you want to have the problem that is making you want to smoke and the problem of giving up again'  It really worked.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

LL - I stopped smoking after reading Alan Carr but he won't read it   

Tracey - don't know that one but reading a book for him is just too much effort


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Donkey : I hope you are feeling bit better. I'd cried so much after my BFN that I'd got to the point I was crying but there were no tears. 
It's such a hard thing to deal with. My heart goes out to you hun.  

Re DHEA - I'm not sure if you should take it hun. I know it increases the quality of the eggs but it's also meant to help with the numbers which you don't need. Have you looked in to the IVM option? It's meant to be great for women with PCOS and I belive the Oxford Clinic does it in the UK - Something to consider for you? 
If you are worried about implantation - ARGC is great for immune tests, maybe you should get some bloods done there and get that checked out?

I'm hope it snows a lot tonight and you (&me ) can't go to work. Take care yourself honey.   

Ally: Having a pregnant counsillor at a Fertility Clinic makes so much sense. WTF is wrong with these people?   

I've decided not see 3D friends anymore cos I'm sooo happy here   

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally I'm with you on people with bumps, not my cup of tea at all!!!! And a consellor NO NO NO not a good idea!

Bobbi    thanks sweetie

Yeah Nikki  he never seemed to have any issues yet he smokes the 'erb like it's going out of fashion. Mind you he has had 2 brain anuerysims now that have turned him into a raving loony artist, but none of that stops him smoking! I swear I spent most of my childhood stoned just on the fumes  

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the term 3D friends Pixie


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

when i was in hospital for the last op to remove my left tube i had a friend visit who was 6 weeks pregnant and had been for her scan that morning and was so excited she showed me a pic and then another friend came who i had avoided since she announced her pregnancy and she came sporting a huge bump, i handled it pretty ok at the time (bearing inmind these two friends know my story) but when they left I did think why oh why now and can i spend the rest of my life avoiding bumps, i wish i could  seems the more you want a baby the more bumps you see


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally - I know what you mean regading pregnant ladies. No its not horrible, and although its not their fault that they have no problems conceiving, sometimes it almost feels like being mocked. This is especially so when we are at a low point in our tx. 

Although I have accepted that I may never be "over the moon" for pregnant ladies who had it easy, I have promised myself that I would try a lot harder to deal with it better.  

Bobbi   for your friend. Whats wrong in enjoying the little pleasures of life? I love snow and if I wasn't feeling so   yesterday, I would have gone out and gladly had a snowball fight  . 

Donkey -   the world of reproductive science is so complex and unfortunately we don't have all the answers yet. I know its frustrating. Maybe you should ask your clinic at the folow up appointment about what could possibly be going wrong. Have you had any issues with the lining during the scan? Also after ET are you supported with progesterone and estrogen? 

Bobbi is right, check out my post on FET as opposed to a fresh cycle. Considering that you get a good number of eggs, your clinic might support you with that protocol?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oops think i misread the 3D comment for my last post, i was thinking for some reason 3D friends meant friends with bumps!! i am clearly going mad!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally -   for you and   that between now and Friday there is some magic activity in those ovaries.  

I've only been to my reflexology appointment and 8 pages have been filled!!  

I prefer my cyber friends too; not the 3D ones who use contraception or get pg as soon as they dont; who are selfish and unthinking (we all seem to know those sort!!).

My friend in America had 2 children when planned and then had another last year despite her husband having had a vasectomy!!  

As for the Lister offering us counselling with a pregnant therapist - they might as well pass us a noose and save an hours time!    What are they thinking?!!!!  bet her insurance premiums increased drastically when she announced that!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> I am sorry to sound so horrible about pregnant ladies but I think I would find it hard to feel really relaxed and want to open up when facing another ladies bump.....


Don't worry hun, I'm totally with you on that one... I don't mind babies at all but seeing pregnant women is a killer for me at the moment... I've taken that maternity cover position and went back to full time work so it would keep me busier and distracted from thinking obsessively about my IF and voila, the girl that sits next to me at the office fell pregnant shortly after I've started there. She's now really showing it and won't shut the [email protected]@@ up about how she's not really maternal but thought she'd better have a baby just in case before is too late as she doesn't want to miss out on the whole family thing  And as my boss' wife has also had a baby a few months ago so I have to spend THE WHOLE DAY listening to them chatting next to my desk about what's the best pram to buy, which is the best pregnancy pilates class to attend. And oh, she now makes sure that she tells the whole office (it's a small one) every time she feels the baby moving wildly in her tummy ... is driving me slowly insane, I'm about to resign 

Alegria x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - really sorry you didn't have the best news today.  I don't know much about linings but I do know that my sister's was 6 at ET which they said was a bit thin but it didn't seem to stop her getting pg.  I know the uncertainty is awful but just hang in there for a couple of days.  Also, as Sam said about a million pages ago, this scan and this cycle is not everything and is not your only hope.

Donkey - really sorry about your BFN; take a little time to regroup.

Angel - I know this must be really hard; I do hope you are ok.

Purple - really pleased to hear about your fab follie count.  Great news on top of your good FSH.  sounds like your doc has the same approach as mys sister's doc did on AMH; she never had her's done either.  Slightly different reason from you, namely that her FSH was so high but the same principle still applies - it won't change the protocol.  Hopefully with the right protocol or a better drug combination you will do just fine!

Littlelamb - I agree that your response hasn't really been "bad" todate.  I definitely think DHEA is worth a try but given that you are only 33, I would start on 50mg.  Are you a Manchester Care lady?  my sister was with them too.

Ali - hope reflexology was good; glad DP came round to deliver the goods as it were.

Nikki - thrilled about your DP and smoking.  Mine gave up a 20 a day habit he'd had since school in March last year.  He was a tad cranky for 3 or 4 months but it's worth putting up with.

Nix - glad you sorted things with DP.

Sonia - hope you are ok.  I would question your clinic on a couple of things.  First, their maximum dose seems very low and second, why do you need 2 follies for EC?  Seems like they are a bit inexperienced with more challenging cases so I would personally consider a move elsewhere.

Swinz - I haven't come across DHEA sending AF AWOL but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened in your case.  Hope you are ok.

Love to Alegria, Jackeen, NicksW, Miranda, Sam, Tracey, Elinor, Kate, Bobbi, Pixie, Anne, Zuri, Fishy, LauraB, Juicy and anyone else I have missed!

I am back at work today but feel a bit pants.  Horrific AF cramps this morning (had me scurrying to the loo convinced she had arrived) and she isn't due until Friday.  Clearly this cycle of ttc hasn't worked.  It's actually a blessing in a way cos one of my arguments to persuade DP to start trying was that it would be unlikely to happen quickly.  Anyway, now I just want here here so I can start round 2!  

I have been helping Kate sell some things on ebay.  The twins are doing fine.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi LJ -  I can't believe the twins are 2,5 months old already   
What's Kate selling on Ebay?

Ali: How was reflexology? How can you relax while someone play with your feet? I can't stop laughing when I have reflexology - not a good sign   

xxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

LittleJenny,

Yes, I'm at Manchester CARE. I agree too that I have not responded that badly either, but Mr Patel suggests otherwise!! I have seen you on the thread a couple of times   Glad your sis & the twins are doing well


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I've cleaned the house today and I must say I feel quite good for it


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> I've cleaned the house today and I must say I feel quite good for it


Anne when exactly did you do that hun? You were here all day  
All I've managed to do today is to have some food so I don't starve. Oh I also kept calling DH from work and tellng him that it was snowing very heavily he neded to be back before it's settled and made him come back home at 1pm  The sun was shining when he arrived and I wasn't very popular 

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I've been doing my normal work work too and watched an hour of TV  
I just did it in phases to be honest, didn't manage to vac the stairs though, I draw the line at that  
I'm a domestic/FF goddess


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - crikey - talk about multi-tasking!  

Pixie - you naughty girl    

LJ - hi there.   Sorry about cramps.  

Where is Natasha today??   Thought she was not working today either.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

LittleLamb - I'm really not sure what their standards are on response!!  I know that Kate was considered to respond much better than expected but then her FSH was 22!!  I do honestly think that your response is perfectly adequate and not something you should be getting too upset about.   

Anne - do you want to come and clean mine too?

Pixie - Kate is no longer BFing so she is selling exciting items such as a breast pump and some cushion thingy for feeding twins!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

OMG !!! i thought i could talk a lot but you guys     , we  may as well set our own site up the way the pages are whizzing through !! lol

Ally.. darling i am sorry to hear about today, but believe me honey there is still hope you have time for that to be the one golden follie you need xx    lots of water milk and protein, and cuddles from ben too x

donkey and angel   

kate.. hope your ok x you will find the strength to go again if thats what you want to do x

purp.. your name is lovely honey, very unusual x

pixie.. its nice to have your dh home even if no snow  

anne.. you are a domestic/ff goddess for sure.. cleaning and here wow! now thats multi tasking at its best, big hugs to you x

zuri, tracey, lainey, mir, laura, steph, ali, lj, alegria and all you other loovely ladies i send you big  

we have had millions of snow here today its been fab, me dh and the dog been building snowmen and walking, having snow ball fights etc, been a really fun day when we have acted like children instead of grown ups, i would recommend it to everyone


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne/superwoman : Well done you ikkle one 

Ali: I bet Natasha has been surfing on the internet and trying to find the most expensive Rolex 

LJ:  not for me then hun.

Popsi: Totally! I was so bored at home without him 



bobbi3 said:


> I think everyone needs to go back to work


I didn't find that very funny Bobs  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Confession time.....we are gonna have a takeaway tonight                 

Hi Pops-  

LJ-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne : Is it Chinese by any chance?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It could well be


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Good for you......I'm now considering going to the chip shop to get fish and chips now that you've all been talking about food.  I know I wont cos i always feel bad afterwards; plus I cant really be bothered to go out again.  If it wasn't for fertiles, I'd be going to my friend's for dinner tonight  

Pixie - i lurve my feet being played with.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

P (not D any more) just got himself a packet of cigarettes, I am so upset and sitting in the bedroom crying, all sort of stuff is going through my head, moving in with my parents of a bit  , donor sperm, all sorts, it just gets to me, why am I making all the sacrifices?


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi guys

hope everyone is well. I am at work but planning on heading home soon (had enough hours ago and just fretting that I am getting AF signs (or is it the progesterone!?)).

Donkey - great to see you posting, I can't answer about DHEA as I am no expert, but it seemed to give me better quality embryos than I have had before.

Tracey - well actually everyone really - 
Some days are just so much worse - when you think 'is this ever going to happen for me?' I really believe that it will, and we will get to use our maternal feelings in some way, but the wait and the journey are just soooo hard.

Pregnant friends/ counsellors - I'm afraid I don't think you can legally make pregnant women redundant (thank god!), and I have had a couple of the doctors on different cycles pregnant too - but I don't know how long it took them to get there, so I never feel as bad about it as with friends who moan about the timing or stuff like bathroom suites... I have been lucky that my counsellors have all been older, but at our local support group (set up by a local counsellor) I found out that she had become interested in fertility counselling after a long struggle herself, had had three kids eventually (first one born term but stillborn), another died in late teens, and it made me think. She really knew what it felt like - would she have made a useless counsellor when pregnant with her second child? I don't know. It is something I also had to discuss with my acupuncturist - she specialises in fertility issues, but doesn't seem to have problems in that area herself (little boy at one and a half, another on the way). Thing was, she raised it with me and said 'if this is going to be a problem for you in any way I can refer you to another acupuncturist, I would entirely understand', and we had a really useful discussion about it. I can imagine having a similar discussion with a good counsellor in the same circumstances, and it actually helping. I also wouldn't want to change my counsellor when she has got to know me quite well (I go most months). I do think that the clinic involved should have more than one counsellor that people could go to see, and should make it clear to people when they make appointments that one counsellor is 'visibly' pregnant. Mine is the best thing about the whole NHS (I pay for everything else), and the only part that is free!! Hope I'm not disagreeing too much with sentiments of others, I just think it's the clinic's responsibility to offer options, so the counsellor could see maybe the new (and I mean new to the whole process) referrals who aren't as fragile as I seem to get the longer this goes on. Pregnant and insensitive friends are another matter. Generally I think it is the total insensitivity rather than the pregnancy that gets me raging (or more usually putting on a coping and positive face and crying buckets the minute I am safely home).

God, I have waffled on again.

LJ - sorry to hear it hasn't worked out this time for you. At least it gives you more evidence to persuade dp he needs to take it seriously. Not much consolation, I know, but it does seem (to a total outsider) that partners can sometimes be slow to catch on to the whole ttc business. 

Ally -  for Friday. from my day 5 scan to the day 8 one (which were cd 7 and 10 respectively) I had: 
day 5 (tuesday) - two miniscule follie on one ovary, other one took ages even to visualise and was 'very quiet'.
day 8 (friday) - the ovary they saw first time round disappeared totally, the other one had got three follies at 11, 6 and 8
There is hope - a lot can happen in just a few days, and you only need that one to keep on going.   hope the wheatbag and protein and everything do their work!

Littlelamb, Pixie, Ali, Angel, Bobbi, Nix, Nikkiw and Nikki2008, Purple, Swainz, Laura, Zuri, Alegria, Anne and everyone I have forgotten - love and .

Must go - I am sooo tired and sooo hungry - wish I could believe these were positive signs rather than just stress-related (not sleeping therefore tired, exhausted therefore hungry for extra energy). Hope the sleet has stopped.

All best wishes
Elinor xx


Pixie75 said:


> Popsi: Totally! I was so bored at home without him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it's ok with you guys to clock off now!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nikki.. sorry honey now you know why women are the stronger sex xx hope you will be ok xx

anne.. chicken fried rice with pears is it


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki - I am so sorry   Men are arses.  We all know that.  Take some time for yourself - and if that means away from P (for prick) then go stay with your parents for a bit.  May help you to see things clearly and get things into perspective - whatever that may be.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Nikki - just missed your post. Sorry things sound pants.   Has he tried to quit before? I am lucky enough never to have smoked, but I know it is meant to be sooo hard to stop. Any chance he will try again? If he made a day or two this time, maybe just aiming for a few more days next time might be more realistic. It does often seem that you are the one making all the sacrifices, doing all the treatment, etc but try to focus on the attempt. Not great that it hasn't worked this time, but maybe some of the ideas from the others about books, therapies etc might help to give it another go - when he is ready. Most people take repeated attempts to give up addictions -  with illicit drugs some stats suggest the average is 8 attempts - for some it might be fewer, but we know all about bl00dy stats so we know that for some it can take considerably more goes than average. If he doesn't seem to be putting this (and you) as his top priorities right now, then be assured we are thinking of you at least. 
take care - and cry if you need to! 
Elinor x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nikki it took me about 3/4 years to finally quit - it takes time, i used to quit for 6 months then start again, i finally knocked it on the head the same month we started trying, just over 3 and a half years ago. It's a very tough habit to kick but can understand your frustration

But i understand the sacrifice bit, my hubby likes a drink and a drink every night, we got into a huge row when i asked him to stop for 3/4 day before his sample for IUI - i didn't bother even asking this time before he gave his sample, just pi sses me off so much that we make all these sacrifices and they can't

men..... only useful for one thing


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

What's that then?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Nikki  

Popsi- Decided on chicken with chili and crispy fried with a pot of cantonese sauce - no pears today


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> What's that then?


Nix- The housework of course


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally - I'm so so sorry to hear your news.   I was thinking about you all day and I so so hoped to see good news. It's completely unfair - you are such an amazing, caring nurturing woman and friend - you deserve to have a baby. As all the girls said, it's not over yet, you need to wait until Friday and hopefully things will improve. You ARE still in with a chance. And you "have" to try. We have to keep trying everything we can, as difficult as it is, we want this so badly so we have to keep trying - everything we can, until we have exhausted all options. And then, that's when we start the counselling with our partners about DE or Adoption. Until then, we are going to try everything possible with our own eggs, and we are all right here with you.   

Things could completely turn around for you on Friday sweet Ally, so let's see what Friday brings, then if we need too, we can work on trying something other than the SP at The Lister. It's not over Ally. There are so many stories of woman who start responding later (Nix being one of them). And then, we still haven't spoken to the Dr Check who has got a woman with FSH of 164, no antrals and no periods pregnant! Don't give up yet.          I wish I could give you a pill to take the pain you must be feeling today away. You really really should be a mother Ally, I HONESTLY believe that one way or another it WILL happen for you.   

Tracey - Sorry your feeling scared about doing a DE cycle. I kind of had it in my mind that it's a done deal too, but it's not. DE cycles are kind of like doing IVF cycles with very very good quality eggs - and we know that no IVF cycle can expect 100% success, so no DE cycle can be more successful than IVF with perfect eggs. I think you should change your job, absolutely if you were going to then start the process. I've decided to stop planning my life around what if I'm pregnant - just do whatever you were going to do anyway. It's true that you may have to go for more than one DE cycle, but there is about a 50% chance you may get pregnant on the first one. People have surprise pregnancies all the time (those horrid annoying people we don't mention on here), and whatever was going on in life they work it out. If you get pregnant, you will work it out when the time comes and it will all be fine. Whatever is going on with your work life won't matter - it will be better than fine because you'll be pregnant, and you will find a way to work it out.

If your really worried, you could investigate doing a DE cycle overseas somewhere where they transfer more than 2 eggs. I know the US is tricky, but if you like the idea of the donor not being anonymous, then there are different levels over there. There are some donors who are happy not to be anonymous too. Obviously it raises the risk of us having another lot of chiplets to deal with on the PR thread   

Nikki - I'm sorry. Men are rubbish... I swear that don't truly believe that anything they do will affect their sperm, they are just humouring us. I'm so sorry. I did take me a lot of attempts to give up. Someone once told me, - something like this


> if you go out one night and you have a cigarette, don't beat yourself up, you just had a cigarette, it doesn't mean that this round of trying to quit is completely over for you. You just had one. So stop beating yourself up, it doesn't make you a smoker, move on from it, through the packet in the bin, and get on with quitting. The next few hours will be better.


 Weirdly, this worked for me. I stopped beating myself up, and started smoking "a lot" less, over a period of time, I gave up except for when I was drinking...then I just gave up. Haven't had one in about 8 years - can't bear the horrid things. Try it if you like. Tell him, it's ok, you it's hard. Your tryiing to give up and you had a cigarette. Now lets through the packet in the big, and get on with quitting.

Angel & Donkey -      

Hello to all my other wonderful ladies.

I was walking along Marylebone High St today after talking to the ARGC about immunes (totally inconclusive meeting, I'm not really any wiser than I was yesterday), and I was thinking it's amazing that I found you girls at all. Amazing. I'd searched for weeks all day and night online to try to find somone who knew something about ttc with an amh of 0.1, and found nothing. Somehow, I found you girls. Today I just felt so so so lucky to have found you all, and I wondered how I would get through this without you? I'm certain I would have collapsed in a heap.

Love Sam xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Züri said:


> men..... only useful for one thing


paying for our ivf of course nix!!!



Pixie75 said:


> Ali: I bet Natasha has been surfing on the internet and trying to find the most expensive Rolex


      ah pix you really do know me too well  

     for ally, donkey, angel and tracey


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam - you always manage to clearly articulate what you feel and mean.  When I read it, I want to add "yeah, thats what I think too but just didn't know how to say it!"  Glad i have found all you inspirational women too.   

Eli - good points you made there about the pg counsellors.  I should take some of my own medicine and think a bit more first  

Nikki - Dont take my advice re P either.  I think I am starting to hate fertiles and men!  The others have given you far wiser and constructive advice so listen to them,  Sorry


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not even sure how you lot did it but I am smiling again. Thank you


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nikki - grrrr totally understand your frustration and despair with P - i'm certainly not making excuses for him as know how immensely irritiating it is when they dont seem to take any consideration or respect of what we have to go through and wont make an effort on their part - it can be difficult to stop smoking htough, especially as sounds like he is quite a heavy smoker - the alan carr method is supposed to be pretty good and they do a 3hr (or something like that) workshop so if cant be ar sed with book you could maybe send him on that - they basically smoke through the workshop and when they come out they are nonsmokers (wonder how that works with the smoking ban now??) - i know several people who have done it successfully.

Anne - hey you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - i have been girl 2day, beef and boiled rice for tea, goona have a bath and try and relax a bit and try and keep off the food for at least one night.  Enjoy ur chinese hunny  

Sam - we are lucky to have you too hunny   

Nikki - men think the problem isnt them so why do they need to give up anything?   My dh aid last week that from this monday he would not drink apart from a couple of cans at the weekend.  Last night 7pm as usual the first can pops open, 4 more later plus a couple of brandy's im thinking why the b loody hell am i bothering here   I think the more we nag them the more they will do the opposite and i really cant be arsed anymore.   

Purple  thats a lovely name hunny, so where did the name purple come from then? 

Ally - hope ur ok hunny but as for the pregnant counsellor im just at a loss for words   

Elinor - hope ur not stressing out too much hunny, you should have left work ages ago  

Zuri - Hi hunny how u doing?  Ur right about men only good for one thing  

Bobbi - ooo petal i hate spiders they scare the life out of me  

Ali - ur message about the fertiles made me titter, perhaps they should be banned from our village?   I would go get fish and chips hun, plus a scallop with loads of salt and vinegar  

Popsi - i was gonna sledgin last nite hun, but cos misery bosses didnt let us go early it was dark by the time i got home 

Hello to pixie, natasha littlelamb fishy steph tracey missy laurab miranda nix and everyone else.  Gonna go and have my bath and forget about chocolate for more than 10 mins   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Sam - sorry you dont feel you got any answers re your immune results today - did they not make any recommendayions about potential giving you ivig to help reduce the CD19+/CD5+ %


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Nikki, Kate - i know how fristrating it is getting them to stop.  Dh doesn't smoke thankfully and compared to most isn't a heavy drinker but he still drinks more than me.

I said to him that there's no point spending all this money if he wasn't going to give it a chance and do his bit to help.  So before last tx he went on the wagon for 3 months and once he started he saw it as a challenge!  He also lost some weight which he was pleaased with.

Sam - sorry you feel that you aren't getting any answers, you are so knowledgeable already  

Just been for a nice walk in the dark in the snow with dh

I've made one small decision I am going to try DHEA - just so I know I'm doing what I can.  I know you girls have said all this before and I've done a search but can't find it...
Which is the best one?  Where do I order it from?  How much should I take?

Sorry to be a pain 

Big   to everyone
Donkey xx


----------



## Lillietta (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello ladies

I posted a little while back but have been a bit nervous about posting again because I didn't want to intrude on you guys - your support for each other is really inspirational - and I didn't feel like I'd earned the right to  add my own uninformed opinion yet. However right now I think only you guys can put things into perspective for me in a way that the less ovarian challenged on the Jan/Feb cycle board can't. 

I had my first scan since stimming started today (day 6 of stimms on OCP Long protocol). They could see 5 follies <10mm on the left and 4 follies on the right plus another 2 on the left that she said might 'join in'. In comparison to the Jan/Feb board this isn't a great number but I could really do with some help with putting this into perspective as this is my first cycle. My AMH is 9.5 on the Lister scale - I don't know how this compares to readings with 0.something.

Thanks in advance for your help with this.

Lillietta (not my real name for the person who asked when I first posted - real name is Lia)


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Donkey - I ordered it from www.dhea.com, they got the ultra micronised version (better absorption) and take 75mg.

/links


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

donkey - i'm not totally sure but i dont think DHEA is recommended for people with PCOS - will double check

sources are: www.biovea.com and www.dhea.com and most of us are on 75mg a day

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't believe I'm postig to keep the thread at page SEVEN - how do you lot do it?  

Gotta go as tea's on. Schlaters.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a good point actually, I also heard that PCOS and DHEA don't go well together, something about high oestrogen I think.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lia- your AMH really isn't bad at all - it's 9.5 then divide it by 7.14 which is 1.33- that I believe falls into the higher scale of low - if that makes sense 
x

Hi Nat-  
On the subject of DHEA should I start lower then build up gradually/every few days or so? Or should I just go for it (and the new beard and moustache    )


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - I love you all today so much, totally agree with Sam when I say that I feel so so lucky to have found you all, thanks Mir, you really helped point me in the right direction in the early days. I do think that we have something special on this thread  

Lilietta - your response sounds very good, I don't think you have anything to worry about at all, still early days and already 9-11 follies, this is in my opinion an above average response. Please don't be dismayed by those that have 20 + follicles, you only really need one in the end and if you get more and get some frozen then all the better but ultimately one embryo could see you realise your dreams. As far as your AMH is concerned this is VERY good, mine is 0.1 on the Lister scale which is VERY bad. I would be happy with one follicle. Good luck with the rest of your cycle   

Anne - I dont think you divide the 9.5 for the Lister scale do you, mine is 0.1 on lister scale and 0.7 on other scale so therefore I think it is 9.5 x 7.14, which would be quite high?? Confused.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

PCOS/DHEA - think its high testosterone thats a prob - still looking for you donkey

Anne - ha Dr Lambert the bearded lady at your service m'lady! I jsut went straight in with the 75mg and i would suggest doing the same seeing as you only have couple of months - if you start to get side effects you can always reduce if need be x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm  Ally- I think they do it on the higher scale like the Priory did mine (6.32/0.8 it would be too high at 67 - think that's is it girls?
xx
ta Nat x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- but now you've got me thinking


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Lia

I think your amh is 9.5 ug\L, which is the Lister scale so you don't need to divide it.  Your AMH is really good, not low at all.  You seem to be responding very well toyour protocol - is that right girls or am I missing something?  I'd say this looks like it could be a good cycle for you.  With your amh levels, I dont think there is anything wrong - good luck!! 

Not much on the immunes I'm afraid. Basically, they have to run everything by Mr T so I have to wait a week or so to see what he recommends, then they will call me. But, given my amh they are unlikely to recommend IVIG apparently, as it's too expensive and is only really useful if you are doing an IVF cycle of which you have some chance of succeeding in apparently.  Possibly steriods. She did say these levels fluctuate, so it's best I retest again before we do anything.  To be honest Natasha- she recommended I read Alan Beer's book (as did you!), but all the technical questions I asked I was told better to ask a doctor...Natasha i think you gave me more technical info! .... so basically, I'll wait to hear what Mr T says, get the call back from the immunes girl who will reguritate what he has said....then probably make an appointment with either Dr Gorgy or - if he does this kind of thing, the doc Missy sees, I think it's Mouton. 

I did get one thing out of it.  On the way home I saw the most amazing looking young man on Devonshire St, tall, beautiful green eyes, brown skin, stylish ...wow, he was likely a super model headed for his botox on Harley St. So I guess that's tonights sexual fantasy sorted then.  

Sam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- thanks hun, I do get confused sometimes


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Its only because Lia said 'on the lister scale', I remember going to the lister and thinking mine was 0.7 and them converting it to 0.1 on their scale, that horrific moment has kinda stuck in my mind!!   You are right though 67 does sound very high, high even for PCOS. Lia - are you sure this was 9.5 on Lister scale? was it pmol or ng/ml?

Sam - Glad you saw that hot guy! I keep dreaming about Colin Firth!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

lilietta - really dont think you have anything to worry about - in a "normal" clinics are looking to get 8-12 eggs so sounds like you are well on track with that and they are doing good job on your dosages - some people do produce lot more but they are running more risk of OHSS and other probs and usually if they are having to recycle their meds will be reduced next time to bring response down. Your AMH doesnt need to be divided so your level is actually very good and not a problem for you


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> Nikki - men think the problem isnt them so why do they need to give up anything?  My dh aid last week that from this monday he would not drink apart from a couple of cans at the weekend. Last night 7pm as usual the first can pops open, 4 more later plus a couple of brandy's im thinking why the b loody hell am i bothering here  I think the more we nag them the more they will do the opposite and i really cant be arsed anymore.


Yup with you on that. My dh couldn't even be @rsed to take vits 3 times a day. You'd have thought I was asking him to take arsenic! So no chance of getting him to give anything up, I wouldn't even bother asking tbh, so bored of being labelled a nag!



slycett said:


> Gonna go and have my bath and forget about chocolate for more than 10 mins
> xxxxxxxx


  

Nikki babes, sorry DP fell off the wagon but I think Sam's post was excellent as an example of how to deal with it. It must have been even more difficult being at home twiddling his thumbs all day too, try not to beat him up too badly (just a little slap )

Anne, enjoy your chinoise! Wish there was a decent one near here but the only nice place for Chinese is in Galeries Lafayette, their spare ribs and special fried rice and well everything they sell is just YUM!!!

Sam hon, we really couldn't do without you either!

Oh damn, no more persos, chuckles has just walked in and 12 replies posted since I started this! Just to say I feel a bit better now cos I went out after my last post and bought a massive bag of crisps and inhaled 3/4 of the pack in about 20 seconds... love a bit of comfort eating, me!

xxx

And another 4 replies- apologies to all I haven't acknowledged but gotta go!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I get it now- so my 6.32 on the Priory scale is divided by 7.14 isn' it?
Look at me trying to "magic" my AMH to a better reading   

Nix- Chinese was fanfreekintastic   
On the ice cream now  

Bobs-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam: Your post made me    You are an amazing lady who also deserve the best honey.   

Anne: I've been told by docs (nearly typed d.icks there   ) to take 25mg x 3 a day - morning/afternoon/evening but try not to take it after 3-4pm cos it will keep you up all night - that's what it does to me anyway. Hope the post office gets their @rse into gear and you receive it soon  honey. The woman at the post office did say there were delays   

Natasha: So tell us which model you've picked honey ?   I'd go for a vintage style if I was you    

Nikki: Glad you are feeling better.  

I've just had my dinner  - Salmon, patatoes (not pears Anne!) & brocoli   

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ooo anne what ice cream you got - i was drooling about ice cream earlier - we're having a dinner party on friday night and i was thinking what ice cream to get to go with dessert and wondering if i could have some as been on no dairy or if i should just subject my guests to non dairy icecream! indulge me pleeeeeaaassssseeee........


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - i'm having salmon and broccoli too - no potatoes but maybe some brown rice with hemp and sunflower seeds instead..i actually have that for dinner every day...i'm a creature of habit as we all know   

not quite decided on model yet altho still got my eye on the Tiffs diamond star necklace   Good job DH transferred all his cashola into my name last week on the recommendation of his tax acct - clearly the guy has never met me, poor poor DH, literally actually


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lillieta - have to agree with other girls. I came on here because I was told I didn't have many eggs left when had first antral follicle scan. No idea what fsh or amy is - but it turned out I wasn't a poor responder in the end because first scan after stims saw 6-8 follies and got 9 eggs, 6 fertilized. I was extremely happy with this especially after thinking I might not have many. My doctor thinks healthy treatment should result in 10-12 eggs maximum and he was happy with my eventual response. I really have to question clinics who try to produce more. I also understand your frustration on the Jan/Feb thread when people are talking about 20 30+ follicles but I would question the quality of all those eggs

Don't worry I think your response so far is great. I think spending too much time Reading other peoples stories on here can make us all question things too much - me included

X

Ps


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- It's absolutely delicious , Morrisons Strawberry & also Choc finest range- I don't usually like ice cream to much but this I've had 3 nights on the trot


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> Good job DH transferred all his cashola into my name last week on the recommendation of his tax acct - clearly the guy has never met me, poor poor DH, literally actually


  

So actually you don't even have to wait for DH to purchase the Tiffany necklace after all?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure what we are having for dinner, maybe just picking at the contents of the fridge. Ben just made me a green and blacks hot chocolate  

Bobs - Not going to shoot you honey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Now come on, 8 pages already....how on earth can i keep up


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - i'm allergic to strawberries - cant even sit near them - choc though - mmmm thats my fave - Green & Blacks choc ice cream is THE most amazing ice cream in the whole world - apart form the guy in covent garden who makes his own which is incredible...

Pix - no in fact he has to ask permission from me if he wants to buy anything - oh the power


----------



## Lillietta (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to respond. King's told me I had poor ovarian reserve and suggested that it might even be unethical to treat me - maybe they were protecting their stats (which are particularly bad in the under 35s).


Ally - I am totally confused now about how the Lister readings compare with the other scales. They said they had recently changed the way they quote it and that the normal range (whatever that means) is 15-40 so mine is definitely outside the normal range according to them.

Bobbi - no offence intended but I guess for all the first cyclers like me we're operating in a bit of a vacuum of information and look to everyone who has more experience for advice.

Thanks again.

Lillietta

PS Zuri - Can you get monster munch where you are?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh blimey Nat, sorry about the strawbs.
Just gonna watch Supersize V Superskinny  xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I repeat: Natasha You are an inspiration to all of us 

Lillietta - It never ceases to amaze me what utter cr$p some clinics come up with

Bobbi - don't do that


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lia- Best thing to do to put your mind at rest is the give em a call and ask them what scale it's on and if there is any division needed.
Just means you know for sure then.
Ps, I think I may have confused you but that's how I understood it, sorry m'dear


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally - I didn't realise Green & Blacks did hot chocolate too       
Look what you've done now? I was doing so well in losing all that weight so far... 

Natasha - I need some lessons from you honey - can we arrange that soon? Next to you I'm just a begginner!   

Bobbi: Are you scaring people again    


xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lillietta no can't  but I did have some today in my little expensive Brit hamper I received


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Natasha - treat yourself to some ice cream this weekend. I'd say G & B vanilla. What you serving it with?
Whilst you pop off to get it, just swing by Tiffany's and treat yourself 



sam22 said:


> I did get one thing out of it. On the way home I saw the most amazing looking young man on Devonshire St, tall, beautiful green eyes, brown skin, stylish ...wow, he was likely a super model headed for his botox on Harley St. So I guess that's tonights sexual fantasy sorted then.
> 
> Sam


   

I watched Friends earlier - the one with Brad Pitt from a few years ago -  Gorgeous!

Lia - sounds like you are responding just fine. Ignore those others with loads more follies. They are just plain greedy!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my God- Wednesday at 10pm - Channel 4 "The Worlds Most Enhanced Woman And me" the woman on there had about a size 36T boobs


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Lilietta, why did Kings say your reserve is diminished?  on the basis of fsh of 10?  that's daft!  damn clinics trying to write us off!

the important thing for you now is that you are now at an excellent clinic and having a very good response, the Lister are the only ones whose opinion you need to worry about and they would definitely, definitely not classify 9-11 follicles as a poor response

I would slightly take issue that first time cyclers operate in a vacuum of info as before my first cycle, I spent literally months reading threads on FF and was well armed with info before it started  .  My fsh has been higher than yours and I was 35 but the Lister actually said there was a good chance I would respond 'normally' and I am sure they are delighted with your progress - their success rates in your age group are really good and much much better than kings'

cor page 9 of a new thread in less than 4 hours   (thanks Rachel)
FF will probably be pleased when we are all back at work in our offices  

Purps, enjoyed your quotes earlier and explanation re your name, which I love!
love to everyone


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - am doing dimsum, then miso black cod or salmon depending on if i can get the black cod with sesame rice salad and sesame broccoli salad and then a huge fruit platter with ice cream, might make gree tea ice cream..


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A question for my beautiful FFers....
Totally unrelated to IF BTW...
I was looking at getting one of those new ceramic curl tongs/wand where you wrap a section of hair around the wand, wait then release the hair.
Does anyone have any or know of good make or in general if they are any good?
Am bored with my barnet  
I am looking forward to actually going into the office tomorrow so I can get dressed and put make up on- not worn anything for a week now   

Thanks lovlies


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi chickens

Ally Enjoy the hot choccie sweet Ally

Anne - can I just say.....you seem to eat a lot of junk hon! How do you manage it? Are you still as pretty as in that photo?  

Natasha: My dinner tonight, salmon, steamed broccolli, asparagus, courgette & sweet potato.   Forget to put my usual pumpkin & sunflower seeds on top, you reminded me. Duh!

Lia - If your amh is on the pmol scale, you divide it by 7.14 to get to the Ug\L scale - that's what you compare with ours.  Sam xx

Bobbi - PROMISE I won't shoot you.
Nix - hi!
Ran dh through the immunes tonight, poor baby it looked like it was depressing him, he got a great one with me didn't he.  So let's see - you've got barely any eggs left, the ones you have maybe rubbish quality, your cycles gone AWOL, and if we do manage to get one out, get sperm to meet it - your bodies likely going to attack it like it would a virus....... Yes darling that about sums it up.    I'm okish - tonight anyway. I have my action plan...it's all I can do really isn't it.

damn, better run


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blimey i've only been gone a couple of hours and you notch up another four pages  

Anne - 36T tits  my god    just put supersize v superskinny on, hmmm makes me feel better about being a size 14 short **** i suppose   

Lilietta - it was me who mentioned ur name hunny, in fact i love the lia as well.  I hate the clinics that write you off just by looking at stats, ignore them hunny, cannot believe you have told u have poor reserve    

Juicy - i have note been able to keep up with the thread at all today, hope nobody thinks im ignoring them cos im not its just by the time i post a reply theres been another 18 posts     

Ali - hi hunny ooohhh how i love ice cream     

Bobbi - with u on the supersize v superskinny, not watched it before but loving it already  

Nix - dh on his 3rd can of lager already, think i may have to put some laxative in his tea tomorrow that'll teach the   he wont feel like drinking lager then will he  

Zuri - i was just gonna say i love monster munch but then realised that most of my posts seem to be above food and how much i seem to love food oooo i just love food  

Pixie - hi petal ur diet going ok then hun? Have u managed to keep away from the shops the last couple of days? 

Natasha - ooo the power i could do with some of that  Would defo treat myself to something nice if i were you 

Hi ali, purple, nikki, ally, fishy, sam, lucy, miranda, laura, missy, omg ive lost the plot, and hello to everyone else too  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- I know it does sound like I eat some junk doesn't it! I do eat healthy about 4/5 days a week. This week I have had 2 takeaways t but then have gone 2/3 weeks without one. This week has been a bit a a [email protected] food wise to be honest.  
That pic is from October- not sure if it's a true likeness of me.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Crikey this thread moves quick   I'm gonna have to speed up!  It looks like massive hugs are needed all round.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Swinz and for your message earlier  

Sam - you did make me laugh about IF discussion with DP, you have to retain that humour somehow!!! 

Is anyone watching 'Boys and Girls alone'? So far it is really making me laugh!!

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - photo is a very good likeness hunny.  I been a v. good girl tonight and have kept away from food.......so far 

Ally - dh has got some emergency prog on ugh its gruesome  

Hi swinz - sorry hunny didnt mean to forget you, yes ur right tho think its hugs day all round today   

Trying hard to keep up.... let there will be another 6 replies before i get to post this


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

just to clarify on the AMH levels:

the two scales used to be 2.2 to 6.8 and 15 to 48. 
(nb very few consultants at the lister understand this and ATaylor does not. or did not, to be fair. )

now, most ladies over 37 will get a low reading, probably under the 2.2 or the 15. low means diminished ovarian reserve. it probably means quality is affectd but definitely means quantity is low. 

most ladies with PCOS will get a high reading - could be over 6.8 or the 48 even. 

older ladies with PCOS will get a decent reading as each factor will cancel out the other. 

Antral FC will correlate with AMH - the more folllicles then better the AMH. hence why AMH varies from cycle to cycle. (i perosnally have had AFC of 9, then 7 then 17, 17 14!)

now., all is not lost, as she often posts this, I hope she doesnt mind my using it as an exmaple. Miranda's AMH  was 0.69 or 5 (scales!) and she has a new baby. 

howevver, she was young. 
0.69 or 5 when young will still give you some good eggs. Im much older and though my AMH is higher, I have little hope and that is borne out by my AMH results. 


two further points
1. increasingly labs are reassessing their AMH measurements - eg Dr Gorgy says 15 - 45 is ok but 25 to 45 is optimal. (big scale obviosuly)
2. the US labs seem to be more optimistic than we are - they allow a lower level as acceptable. 
3. UCH state that anything down to 0.7 (or 5 or the other scale)  is ok and that 5 is where the problems really start. 

the bottom line? if you are young, it means less. if older, use it to work out where you are on the declining fertility curve. 
Lister is the cheapest place Ive found for it - GBP59. 

HTH


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

mistake - after the bit about Miranda's baby, i meant to say my low levels of hope are borne out by my "IVF" results not my "AMH" results


----------



## Lillietta (Nov 21, 2008)

Juicy said:


> I would slightly take issue that first time cyclers operate in a vacuum of info as before my first cycle, I spent literally months reading threads on FF and was well armed with info before it started . My fsh has been higher than yours and I was 35 but the Lister actually said there was a good chance I would respond 'normally' and I am sure they are delighted with your progress - their success rates in your age group are really good and much much better than kings'


Juicy - thanks for the positive thoughts. As for vacuum of info - well maybe that's just me. In my defence it has been a pretty fast turn around for me from diagnosis to starting protocol in under 2 months with no hint of possible problem on my side before diagnosis (known factors on DHs side for which we blamed MC)

Anna - thanks for the AMH clarification.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- OMG, i can't believe I forgot to tell the girls you came to see me last week at the hospital


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Anna, nice to see you again.
That is really interesting, thanks.  Someone who is currently a patient at the Lister recently posted that they also now view 0.7 as the bottom of the low range


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hi Juicy and many congrats. )))

all, my AMH post looks a bit abrupt now that I look at it. I was/am in a rush, sorry...


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Anna - not at all abrupt!  And thanks  

Lilietta, I appreciate you have had a lot to take in in a short time and am very sorry about what you have been through to get to this stage.  I was hoping to make the point though that given you have been lurking here for a while on Zuri's recommendation, specifically to help you get perspective on your response (according to your post on your cycle buddy thread a few days ago), there isn't a vacuum of info for you, inasmuch as you will have seen from reading any of the stories here that 9-11 follicles would be considered an excellent response by anyone posting on this board regularly.  Hopefully the Lister would also have confirmed this for you at your scan.  

I do know how stressful tx is and I wish you every success on this cycle


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - OMG hunny me too       What are we like


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey ladies,

busy as ever - sorry I've only had a chance skim...

ally - so sorry about your appointment news.... such a bitter pill to swallow. I'm so sorry, not sure what to say that can offer you comfort. I hope your scan on Friday has brighter news. How are you and Ben? (sorry if I've missed bits here2). Just make sure you make the time for you and him if you can xx

Tracey - I really identified with your post. I think I'm with you at a similar place of not feeling satisfied with work, harbouring the secret hope that pregnancy will somehow make me more satisfied. I'm finding that sometimes I'm looking at being pg as a miracle fix for all my work probs when deep down I know it's rubbish and not the answer and in reality I'm just not happy in my job anymore. Sorry, not much insight there but thought I'd share that you're not alone in thinking this. 

I had to "let someone go" today. Was awful, worst day of my "management life". I feel like such an evil cow. Trying to distance myself and remind myself it's business not personal but pretty impossible not to feel like a life wrecker. Bleugh.

Lucy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucy - sorry you've had a crappy day


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I bet you did it well though, in as much as one can do that sort of thing well, Luce. Our company handled our recent redundancies like the bunch of heartless, thoughtless, relentless eejits they are. Could have done with a nice person handling it!

I hear ya on the job thing - I was sooo miserable at work but too frozen in general misery to do anything else. I think if I had my time again I would have tried harder to jump ship - two job applications in a decade wasn't exactly pushing the boat out!

Now, I have no idea what I'll do for work - local newspapers are in tatters, and because they're run by enormous corporations they only want slaves. But I'm so glad the redundancies came when they did.

Just a couple of persos, because - jeez, 12 or 3 pages in a DAY?

Pix - you lovely lambkin - my hands are very nearly back to how they used to be! That is purely that cream, that is - I don't wear gloves and I'm always out in the cold or washing up... See for that? Karma will give you quads, so it will.  

AnnaC - what's all this about 'she was young'? WAS? WAAAAAAS Hurumph.  

Sorry - mind's gone blank! Where were we/am I?

Love to all of you!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda that's awesome news hun! I thought you were just being polite when you said your hands were OK. That's the least I can do for all you've done for me.  I'm not quite there yet though, might need more help in the future  



Miranda7 said:


> AnnaC - what's all this about 'she was young'? WAS? WAAAAAAS Hurumph.


  

Anna said she was in a hurry, so I'm sure she didn't mean to use the past tense!

Lots of love to you and Bobster

Pix xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've just noticed I have lots more bubbles    Who's been blowing!?  

Bobs: How many bubbles do you have mate - greedy I bet people blow you bubbles cos they are scared of you!   

I'm getting obsessed with bubbles aren't I? I do worry about my mental health sometimes.    

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh yes, but he loved them when they were like cheese graters too Bobs! Everything's endless fun when it's all new I guess. Honestly, I would snag tights with my SKIN they were so rough, and every hand cream stung, turned them red, softened them for five seconds then back to sandpaper hands!

Pix - are you defo going to the Jin for your next tx? When are you thinking? If it's summer I might try to meet you out there as we've pomised ourselves a few days over there to show them Robert and perhaps get DH's teeth done.
I can be your wee lucky charm!  

Oooh, tried to find a shamrock or something lucky on the extra emoticons, and spotted a new one! It says it's a moon, but I think it looks like a scan pic of an embryo pre-ET


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

wow what a lot to catch up with and it was only yesterday I got back from my crap scan - I have just read about 100 pages - or feels like it! 

Donkey  - just gutted for you. So sorry.  

Angel - poor you. It is so unfair to get the BFP and not be able to enjoy that moment. I may have missed updates but have you still got your appointment on Fri? I know you are feeling it is over but it might not be, I had a friend who thought she had her period as normal but was pregnant and went on to have a normal pregnancy. When I had my early miscarriage it was the worst time when you don't know and are waiting to be sure one way or another, I kept my hopes up and they were shattered but once the situation was definite at least I could move on.  

Ally - feeling your pain but equally sharing your hope - we both have to do lots of     that our little follicles grow by Friday. I am at the Lister on Friday 10.15. What time are you there? I am also with you on the should I have bothered with trying with my own eggs and even my DP said this to me after my scan yesterday but you have to know you did everything you could. 

Sam - you make me laugh, I think you are like a little whirlwind rushing around collecting info. Did you ever watch Heroes? I keep imagining you like Daphne the one that can move so fast you don't see her coming! I don't think my doctor - Dr Mouton - would be the right person for the immune problems, I see him for my thyroid stuff which is autoimmune - I think this is different to immune issues. When I talked to Dr Gleicher at CHR he said if I do manage to get pregnant I may develop something called autoimmune flare up which is where you can suddenly develop another 1 or 2 autoimmune diseases! The list of autoimmune diseases is about 100 strong and has some really awful ones like MS, rheumatoid arthritis, vitiligo!   

Bobbi - no one is going to shoot you!   You made me laugh out loud with your post! I think everyone understands how hard it is to be overly sympathetic to ladies with what we consider lots of follicles when we might be lucky to get one, two or at a push three!! Really we are the ones who should be getting sympathy!! Lillietta - I guess to come from a thread where ladies are getting in the teens + you might feel panicked if you only get 9, 10, 11 but I agree with Juicy you should be able to get an idea of what a poor responder really is just by hanging around this thread for a bit. However we have to try and remember that quantity doesn't always mean quality and also that anyone going through tx needs love and support as it is s**t and I haven't even got halfway through a cycle yet. Aaaagh trying to be a good person not a jealous I want your eggs person!! 

Got to go to bed. My ovaries HURT and mostly my right one which is VERY annoying as that is the one with the bigger follicle. I need the left one to hurt - am willing it to do something but it isn't LISTENING!!!! 

Missy x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda: If all goes to plan I'm planning on going there in April/May but that's providing my AFC is more than 3! You'll make a lovely lucky charm hun - I wasn't expecting that when I said I might need help in the future! 

I'm sure the Jin team will be very happy to see you and Robert again. What does your DH's teeth need doing? Just a few fillings or estetic stuff? Does Jin do that too? If they don't then I can recommend you a few names. Let me know. xxx

Bobs: Just kidding honey - you are lovely   (Ally is not around isn't she   )

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix -just remember though that handbags always come first  

bobbi - yeah, you got me


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash: I am being a good girl hun - haven't shopped for 48 hours. (online shopping doesn't count!) That's because I got snowed in but still, it's not bad going eh?   

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Good night girls, I have had curry, I have had Krispy Creme, time to go to bed now......


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

night night sweet heart


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The dentist is the floor below the fertility clinic Pix It looks great - and has to be, as DH's whole mouth needs rebuilding pretty much. He has an ill-fitting - I don't know, bridge? A denture with just a few teeth?, and his back teeth are all crappity too. But the bridge needs sorting - he has to remove it to eat these days, but that would ost so many millions over here it's worth popping over to Trkey for. Plus they'll do a better job with less pain over there - of that I'm quite sure!

Maybe massage those ovaries a bit, try and get some blood into them? I think that's why heat is recommended - and acupuncture - they both bring blood to that area. I had colonic irrigation, me!

Wassa matter wiv ya - can't you do shopping online? I've spent a fortune online lately. Bad girl.

Missy - it's no indication really - pain in the ovaries - you relax and focus on nice things!

Fingers crossed for you and Ally on Friday.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh absolutely! My DH had 8 fillings there and was very impressed and it cost next to nothing compare to the clinics in the UK. You might need to stay there longer than a few days though hun if he has that much work need doing. Hope you get it sorted. 

Colonic irrigation?? What's that? 

[email protected]!! - it looks like trains are back to normal so I'll be working again!  

Off to bed now- night night everyone (if anyone is still up   )

xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

You filled 6 pages within a few hours   Bet Rachel will be glad that everyone is back at work today. 

I'll apologise in advance for the me post.

So I had my HCG from Monday come back at 350, but since then the bleeding has gotten progressively worse. I am going for another one today, but just know its only going to be a case of confirming what I already know. Was up all of last night as was bleeding heavily with huge clots. This can't be right for a healthy pregnancy. I so wanted to beleive that I might for once be one of those women in the "good" statistics, i.e. the rare % of women who can actually have a successfu; pregnancy even with heavy bleeding. And I could until the clots started. I won't go into the horrible details, but it definitely is over. I am besides myself with grief. It feels just so cruel. 

Will go for my blood test and have a feeling I will be asked to stop all medication later today.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh hon        I am  for you that you'll see those levels rising, it's not over til it's over Angel!              

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all! 

You were a chatty lot yesterday, impossible to keep up!  Are you all back to work today?  Please be careful on the ice y'all! I don't wanna hear nuffink about nobody falling over and hurting themselves ok?!

Well this morning's wake up call was the announcement of the birth of my mate's son, Cameron Isaac (lovely name) at a healthy 7lbs 10oz. She hasn't slept for 24hours and is clearly over the moon and honestly I am too.  My mate is a lovely person and does so much for all of her mates so it's impossible to begrudge her the happiness she deserves.  I was being a horrible cow yesterday but I've got my head back together now and I'm just really, really pleased for her 

Have a lovely day everyone 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Angel really sorry, i hold out hope for you still that there is a chance

When was your actual OTD? was it Monday?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Nix, nice news. xxx

All, I would like to point out that when Miranda got pg with her AMH of 0.69 she was young. She was also young when she gave birth to Robert a few months ago and she still IS young a few months later. 

whew!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

annacameron said:


> Nix, nice news. xxx
> 
> All, I would like to point out that when Miranda got pg with her AMH of 0.69 she was young. She was also young when she gave birth to Robert a few months ago and she still IS young a few months later.
> 
> whew!


    Happy now Mira, you spring chicken you?!

xxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

...in contrast to me    

i am not saying MY age


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Boing! I have just SLATHERED on the Oil of Olay and feel much better about my wrinkled visage!

It's all relative - to an 80-year-old we're all still in nappies. And don't policemen look so YOUNG nowadays?  

Angel - I know you're preparing for the worst, and I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope with everything I have it's just a scare.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Angel-   Thinking of you today.

Nix - your friend has chosen a lovely name.  One of my firneds had her second child last week - a girl called Georgie - and I'm going to visit this afternoon.  Feel ok to do that actually.  She knows where i'm at and is very sentitive about it but honest about herself too, without saying daft things.  What are you going to do today then?  

Hi Anna

Hi Miranda

Anyone else about today?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not feeling too bright today pretty much avoided my partner all evening yesterday, just could not stomach seeing him smoking, this morning I asked him if he was coming to my appointment with Dr Gorgy to get the results and he said 'why, what do I need to come for?' so that's a no then  

morning Ali  

Angel - I am so sorry that it is not looking good   I understand what you say about the odds

Ally -  

Morning Nix - how is Paris this morning? and you?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki -      Is he going to work today?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes he is but he could have left early to come to the appointment, I always end up going on my own, fed up with his lack of support, wish I could get myself to go for donor sperm


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki - I know how you must feel.  My DP (now recently ex) has a son of 15 so due to this, the issue of having a baby was always far higher on my agenda than his. Although he said that was what he wanted (earlier on in the relationship), he never really understood how I felt about IF etc.  He too only came to the initial consultation (probably then only cos he wanted to hear "his swimmers still had it in them") and one follow-up and then to another appointment when he had to give a sperm sample.  He was very supportive initially but then quickly got fed up with it/me?  IF was the demise of our relationship.  No doubt.  What I am trying to say is I felt like I too was doing all the sacrificing alone and attending the appointments alone etc.  And when I knew I would be doing it by myself (with sperm donated by him), it was fine.  And you would be fine too, if it came to that.  Dont feel you rely on him or need him for this.  you can make this journey without him - you practically are anyway.  I'm not saying thats what will/should happen.  i'm just saying that all would not be lost wihtout him.  As for using donor sperm - its just a mind-set thing for me.  Once you get your head around it, i think it would be fine.  

For me too, it felt like I had been through this IF journey with him and that too much had been invested for me to move on and leave all that behind.  But I do now know this is for the best and in a way am excited to start the next chapter of my life - whatever that may be.  Am I making any sense?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Angel - I am thinking of you & praying that you get a good result later today  

Nikki - Men can be so insensitive And selfish sometimes  

Anne - I've just seen your post about the ceramic tongs. Well when I was in London last year we were in Harrords and this 'demonstrator women' talked me into sitting in the middle of the shop floor while she did my hair with these tongs. I was mortified   I hate attention especially when I looked like death and hadn't washed my hair that morning   Anyway she did half of my head with it and it looked quite good, unfortunately she didn't do the other half so I looked like even more of a d**k walking around Harrods then. Anyway as for if they are any good I can't really say, the curls had pretty much dropped out buy the time I got to the hotel but I'm not sure if this was because my hair wasn't totally clean or because its very long and the weight pulled it out? It was easy to use though  


Nix - congratulations for your friend xx

 Love to everyone xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Lambie!  

Anne - you so busy today you aren't popping on at all?    have you got GHD straighteners?  Cos they are brillinat AND you can use them to curl your hair.  Best of both then.  Hope you are ok on your first day back


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning girls 

Angel - sweetheart, my heart goes out to you it really does, I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away 

Missy -     for fab scans on Friday, I am in at 9.30am  am feeling nothing so not getting my hopes up!! 

Nikki - I am sorry your P is being such a git. When I started this process I would tell people that *WE * were doing IVF, this very quickly became *I * am doing IVF! They just don't get it at all!! Hugs to you anyway, you have had a very tough time and it would be really helpful if he could pull something out of the bag for you 

I am feeling extremely negative, cannot feel a thing at all, but I have upped the protein, upped the water, upped the wheatbag action, put make up on, haven't cried yet today, so doing as well as I can under circumstances!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Whilst we are on the subject of hair can I ask a make up question? What is a good mascara. I don't like waterproof (as I like to look like a ghoul when my make up runs down my face every day when I cry!!) No seriously I don't like waterproof as it takes an age to get off, I used to use a Dior one that was discontinued 'Maximeyes' and then got sold the 'replacement' which is not the replacement which is 'Diorshow Blackout' but this just clogs in my lashes. Any bright ideas? I am looking for long thick eye lashes that do not clog..... every girls dream!! xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally, you've got to start getting postive. All is not lost yet. You may yet have a fab surprise waiting for you on Friday.  for that golden follie. As for "feeling anything", I've never felt much either and I think thats normal for us PR as things are moving at a slower pace.

DH texted to say that he still believes that all is not lost [maybe because he didn't see the clots]. He said that our poor baby is struggling and putting up a fight but not lost yet


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

At work today- I must say I felt better for getting dressed an putting my face on

Ally- Hunny, you're doing all yiu can and it's still 2 days away. Desperately trying to be positive for you sweets  

Angel- I am    for you petal.   

Hi Ali- x

Nikki- Sorry hun, what a load of sh!t you're having  

Nix-  
Back in a bit ladies

Anne
xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

A big group hug for us all this morning ladies - we all need it       

Missy - I LOVE Hereos .... actually I'm pretty much addicted to any engrossing TV that makes me stop thinking about IF.

I know there are a lot of girls feeling down today, we are all here for each other.

I won't be on much today, a busy day ahead.

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- MAC Fibre Rich is really nice.
I had that in Sept then decided to try a diff one from MAC - Zoom lash that I found was too much and the brush was too small
http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/templates/products/mp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT4719

/links

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally - sounds like you are doing ok in the circumstances.     Re mascara - I've tried all of them, practically.  Lancome ones are pretty good for thickening but can be a bit cloggy still sometimes.  One of the best to try might be Max Factor 2000 calorie.  Pretty thickening without being cloggy.  My friend gave me Urban Decay Big Fatty for Xmas and thats just OK.   

Anne - glad you feel a bit better today, having gone to work.  I bought a Jessica nail polish when I went for my reflexology yesterday and have given myself a manicure which has made me feel good.  I've not worn nail polish for 3 months now as its not meant to be good; sod that!  I've also been using aluminum free deoderant but it just doesn't do the job so I've reverted back to proper pore-clogging stuff.  At least I haven't got BO anymore!   

Angel - your DH sounds gorgeous   

Hi Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ally - My recommendation for mascara is Max factor false lash effect, I love it   They do a water proof and non waterproof, its worth a try and last week it was on special offer in Boots!!!   For you follies to be growing and growing xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Angel - lets try and stay positive together eh - I will   for you sweetheart - some babies do seem to like giving people a scare! Everything crossed     

Ah thanks for the massie tips - will look into those!

Littlelamb - thats what I call my cat percy when he is being cute!! Got no idea why!!

Ali - manicure sounds lovely, a bit of grooming always lifts the spirits xxxx I have tried the no ali deoderant but have found it useless, I like the Sure 'cotton fresh' very nice stick one xxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ally - snap on the deodorant!! how funny!  I love that stick
I recommend Lancome Amplicils for lash building.  I am afraid I'm extravagant with new mascaras as I just squeeze a tissue round the brush which wastes loads of it but reduces the clumping no end. 
I might try Ali and Anne's recs too though - always good to have a few different ones in the bag  

Angel, sorry I feel bad saying this after talking about mascara but again I am so sorry you are having this terrible worry and upset.  so sorry for your dh too.  good luck for the blood test love  

Nikki, so sorry your DP is not going to appt with you (though still time for him to change his mind).  Hope Dr Gorgy has some good ideas /news for you  

Pixie, Mir - someone has to ask - what is in this wonder hand cream?  
Pixie, glad you like your new bubbles  
have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Juicy said:


> Ally - snap on the deodorant!! how funny! I love that stick
> I recommend Lancome Amplicils for lash building. I am afraid I'm extravagant with new mascaras as I just squeeze a tissue round the brush which wastes loads of it but reduces the clumping no end.


How funny, I do that mascara thing too!!!

Have a lovely day Juicy xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

  angel, thinking of you and your DH what a sweetie!

Ally so nice to see you back chatting hunny! was thinking about you on my power walk this morning   I'm not a believer but praying hard about your ovaries right now    and as for mascara I'm not the one too ask, I swap and change depending on what looks nice in packaging, I'm a marketers dream me, and if it's purple then I have to have it (the bottle not the mascara   ) Or if it's sparkely and pretty   Daft as a brush me sometimes    

Hello to everyone else, far too much to catch up on I'm afraid, Bill came through from lister today! they are on the ball! 

Hello to Lilletta, welcome sweetie, your results sound fab hunny, but feel free to stay with us  

Hugs and love to ya all, must go as have teleconference soon then out to see my 3D friend who is recently back in my life and her little daughter Evie, a real cutie

Oh must just say ALi thanks for adding me on ******** sweetie, anyone else I haven't got PM me and I'll add you

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lia - I think you are doing fine!! It sounds as though the Lister has changed their AMH scales and is now on the pmol/l scale. Just to confuse us. But you are scarcely "low" and you are responding fine so don't worry.

To follow on from Anna's post there is still a LOT of confusion about AMH and what is "normal" and, to be honest, I don't think even the best in the medical profession have enough data yet to know what it all means.

The assay kit link (next but one link below) is the source of the "original" AMH ranges which everyone jumped on as representing the "norms". They are 2-6.8 on the ng/ml scale and 14.28 - 48.55 on the pmol/l. the conversion factor is 7.14. This is the scale which had people with AMH of say 1 (or 7.14) being told they had "low ovarian reserve". It was also the source of the statement that "optimal fertility" is about 28-48.55 pmol/l (3.92-6.8 ng/ml), while "satisfactory" fertility is 15.7-28 pmol/l (2.2-3.92) - see this scary link if you want to be really depressed http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73. This sample also gave a mean AMH of 4. But look at the sample they got this from. First, the size is small (335) and ALL the women are under 38 so chances are we know they probably mostly in their 20s! (I remember reading elsewhere that a lot were college students and thus 18-23 or so but I can't find the link now!). To be fair on the assay manufacturers, they clearly never intended their results to be taken as "norms". They do point out that AMH decreases with age and that suggest labs should find their own ranges. The trouble is many have not done that and simply trot out this reference range, with no idea where it comes from or which age range it applies to!!

http://www.mbl.co.jp/diagnostic/products/amh/AMH_nousho.pdf

Other research has found that in women of 37 the average AMH was 10 pmol/l (1.4ng/ml). This has 238 subjects but I don't know the numbers in age ranges. Anyway, it did find that AMH remained at about 20-25 pmol/l from age 18-29 (so satisfactory but not optimal according to the frist link above!!) and then started to drop. Again, this is beginning to show lower AMH is still ok, especially for those over 30 and that even in those in their 20s, the average still looks lower than first thought. See the next link.

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/ajo/2005/00000045/00000001/art00006;jsessionid=o9h2pdwmbk56.alice?format=print

This next study was small (only 20) but the mean age was 26 and the mean AMH was 2.4 ng/ml - this again suggests that even in young women typical AMH levels may not be as high as first suggested. The study also specifically notes that two women aged 33 and 35 had much lower AMH results (1.2 and 0.39) than the rest. Note that this study was not in infertility populations - just individuals with normal hormones in all other respects, normal menstrual cycle, BMI etc. See the link below.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/dem101v1

The next one was bascially showing that ladies with PCOS have higher AMH which declines more slowly than in control groups, but look at the control stats. Again, it's only a small number (41) but the study looked at the decline in AMH over time and consisted of 2 visits. The mean age at visit 1 was 29.9 and the mean AMH was then 2.1 ng/ml (written as ug/l here but it is the same). At visit 2 the mean age was 32.9 and the mean AMH was 1.3ng/ml. So these "control" ladies would have, on average, had low ovarian reserve by their second visit according to the scale commonly trotted out here. Even in their first visit, they are only just "satisfactory" on average!! See below link.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/19/9/2036

Repromedix is a bis US lab and was the original supplier of the "mail order" AMH test to women in the US wanting to see how much time they had!! It was marketed as the "plan ahead" test or something similar. Personally I think it is very misleading to suggest a blood test can possibly tell anyone how much "time" they have left!! But, moving on from that, Repromedix will have got a lot of data from having supplied this. Take a look at what they consider normal!! It's right down - bascially from 0.7-3.5 on the ng/ml scale, which is 5-25 on the pmol/l scale is to them "normal" with 0.3-0.7ng/ml (2.14-5 pmol/l) being "borderline low" and 3.5-5 ng/ml (25-35.7 pmol/l) being "borderline high". This has shifted the goalposts considerably!!! In this regard, I know that the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine regards 5-15pmol/l as normal and 15 and above as high/normal. This fits in with the Repromedix scale. I also found it interesting that the Lister told Ali they now, ideally, look for 0.7 as a minimum - that is a BIG jump down from 2. Clearly things are shifting here!!! I think this demonstrates how experience of AMH ranges (not just reading a supposed "norm" off a sheet with no understanding of its source) is all important.

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

Other labs are of course making their own rules. This one from Germany regards 1-5 ng/ml as normal and 0.8-1 as redisidual. However it regards below 0.4 as "menopausal" which we know cannot possibly be correct since loads of women with lower AMH that that have got pregnant!!

http://www.labmed.de/en/uploads/labmed_letters/amh-engl.pdf

Personally, I think the main message is that it is all too up in the air for anyone to base too much on this one test!! The goalposts are clearly moving and plenty of clinics are surprised all the time. My last link is from a Swiss clinic warning that AMH use has its limits and advising of natural pregnancies in 2 women with completely undetectable AMH!!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17562340

Hope I haven't bored you too much! It just does annoy me when women in their late 30s are judged on scales based on subjects in their mid-20s and told they are "low" when the doctors have no idea where the scales come from!

It also annoys me when people are told that AMH doesn't go up. On peer support today there is yet another example of someone posting about an increased AMH! It does happen.

/links


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

The AMH discussion is really interesting and timely in my case, I should get my result today around 4pm   will let you know what Dr Gorgy has to say on that subject

Ali - makes a lot of sense, actually my partner already has a daughter so in some ways pretty similar story. 

Maybe I should leave him and just get donor sperm and have the embryos frozen as an insurance policy?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Littlejen.

Angel.  I went through the same as you a few months back so I really feel for you.  PM me if you want to talk more.

Donkey   how are you getting on?

Ally.  My friend who is a mascara junkie had a channel one for Xmas (can't remember which one) and she said it really was worth the extra money.  I bet Natasha will be on with some recomendations later.

Lucy.  Sorry you said such a crap day.  I feel exactly the same as you about work.

Miranda.  You said 2 applications in 10 years, I have only made 1 in 12 years!   

I really shouldn't be moaning as my job is going to be changing in a month or so and I am going to be working on a really interesting project and my boss is fab.  Trouble is I just can't get any motivation or enthusiasm going.  Every night I dream about when I might be pg, ie what if ET time is when I have booked my summer hols etc, what if they want to transfer when the baby would end up being born on Xmas day, would I delay etc.  I haven't even been matched yet.

Can't stop focusing on every negative, ie BFN or miscarriage story I read on the donor egg board.  Someone give me a slap.

By the way, Anne is as gorgeous in real life as she is in her pic.

Ally.  good luck for Friday

Better go as I have had two days off work due to the snow and now I am on here.  

Nikki.  Does DH know how you feel?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Can you believe I’m actually having to do some work today – not happy!   

LJ: That’s very impressive – I shall have a print out of your post and read it before I go to bed tonight.

Angel – Donkey: Hope you are OK girls.  

Anne:   

Juicy: I make this magic hand cream which seems to have helped with Miranda’s dry hands!! I’ll give you the recipe if you like - Aveda Hand Relief !    Hope you are OK sweetie and thanks for my bubbles   

No time for perso's - sorry - cos I’ve got to get shed loads of stuff done but just wanted to pop in to say   and give you a big   and a special one for my lovely sis Ally  

Love to you all.

Pix xxx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Mini rant coming up     one of the things that stresses me most about Inf is the flippin clinics!!!

I've just had a look at the letter my clinic wrote to me to confirm my AMH results and it says that mine is < 1

So what scale?  Is that rubbish regardless of what scale its on?  I think I'm going to e-mail them and ask for clarification.  

Nikki - good luck for 4pm hun!

Ally - I couldn't agree more!!  DH is supportive don't get me wrong but when it comes to decision making - he's half way down the street!!!  All I can say ios its a good job they don't have to do the jabs!!

Sarah xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well I have taken Mir's advice and have a heat bag on my tummy - had to pretend it was for my arm as at work and keep heating it up in the microwave - I have booked an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow morning - better late than never - and am drinking lots of water and eating brazil nuts plus sending as many positive vibes to my left ovary as possible! 

Ally I think the fact I have such painful ovaries is not normal at all, most women don't feel anything and I certainly didn't use to. Now sometimes when I am coming up to ovulation it is worse than period pains, in fact the first signs that something was wrong 2 years ago was because I kept going back to the doctor mid cycle thinking I had some awful UTI which I never did. It took my doctor 3 appointments before he suggested ovulation pain. Now I suppose I associate it with something happening (so = good) but also that it shouldn't be happening (so = bad)! God,    so desperate that Friday is a good day for us both. 

We all use the same deodorant and do the same thing with mascara!

Nikki - my DP has never come to any of my appointments and actually asked me the other day if we were currently doing a cycle at Create!!! Why does he think I keep going to the Lister Hospital! I actually prefer to do a lot on my own but if I get to egg collection    he had better be there or there will be big trouble!  It is upsetting when men are unsupportive but I think really that is what women are for as they do it so much better anyway!  

Thanks for all the AMH info Littlejen! And you don't even have low AMH! See what I mean about women! I have to admit though I am still confused and also just keep seeing 0.7 as bottom of low and I have 0.1 and 0.7 so I am not sure if the 0.1 is the scraping the barrel below your 0.7 or if my 0.7 is bottom of low. Actually I know my first thought is right - I am scraping the bottom of the barrel!

Donkey 

Angel 

Love Missy xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - my friend had a tube of that and everytime she used it she would offer everyone else who might have been there "anyone need some hand relief?!!"    (I need to grow up!  )

Swinz - my AMH is 0.1/0.7 - same as Ally and Sam (and Kate?)  Ask which scale it is just so you know.  But Sam has posted lots of positive stories of women who got pg with an undetectable AMH.  Sam also got pg naturally last November so its just another number.   

Nikki - that is an option and may take the pressure off - I felt/feel like I am racing against the clock (literally; not the cliched biological one!)

Hi to everyone!!

Just off to visit my friend who had a baby last week.  Worried I might find myself running out the door with it!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- Wishing you so much luck for results hun 

Pix- 

Tracey- Sorry you're feeling a big negative hun, here is a  . 

Hi Missy 

Swinz hun- Defo call that clinic  



Pixie75 said:


> Pixie75 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicy: I make this magic hand cream which seems to have helped with Miranda's dry hands!! I'll give you the recipe if you like - Aveda Hand Relief !
> ...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali-             - we have same dirty mind!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Tracey  

Nikki - good luck with your AMH result hon   Will be thinking of you.

Jen - well done on the super AMH post, sounds like you are putting a case to the court!!  

Purps - thanks for your positive vibes honey! Well done for power walking - hope you weren't slipping and sliding too much  

Pix - hello honey pie   Big cuddles straight back atcha    hope  your day goes well x

Swinz - yep with you on that too - DH IS supportive (as much as any DH can be!!) but when decisions need to be made he looks like I am about to kill him, he has a look of fear on his face like nothing else I have ever seen   I mean I feel like  but the decisions still have to be made - drives me  

Oh missy - I hope your ovulation pain is a VERY GOOD thing sweetheart!! So hope it is a good day too!!        I can slightly feel my ovaries today so.......

Ali - can you nick that baby for me please!  

A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

one ear on phone one eye on here 

Ally that's fab hunny!! I hope you experience more discomfort IYKWIM   

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You dirty girls!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys - I just wanted you all to see that it is far from clear cut and, anyway, it really is just another number.  I hate to think what my sister's was - her FSH was 22 so I think we can guess it wasn't good - but she did fine.  Also, bear in mind that very very few women over 40 (unless they have PCOS) is going to have a "normal" AMH result yet, as we know, women over 40 can and do get pregnant all the time.  What none of these tests can tell you is when you will pop out that single good quality egg - and that is all you need!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Is Fishy OK I wonder? she's been quiet lately
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne she's on ******** so she is at least alive  

Sx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh - Mascara!!  I forgot to add that bit in my post  

Chanel Inimitable is great - but the absolute best and one worth a punt for the price is Boots No 7 Dream Lash - its got carbon pigment in it so its really black!!!  Its fab!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I sounded a bit stalker like then didn't I


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Think we're all a bit like that     

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OK i give up!!!!! Every time i get to a new thread, you are already 2 more ahead. I've managed to get through 78 and 79, but i now give up   

So out of date personals:

Angel - become back hun, so sorry to hear your news though  

Anne - hunny, can't get you out of my head, how are you doing now     

Laura - sorry to hear about your nan, i hope she managed to go peacefully not on all of the meds and unhappy   You MIL just gets worse, make sure you tell her that at this rate she won;t even get to see her grandchildren ever again, that might frighten her  

Purple - how did the follow-up go, been trying to find your posts to catchup   Spooky, just read your post, have been trying to post promise!!!!

Ali - how did sunday go, hope it wasn't an anticlimax  

JoM - hi sweetie, glad DP is getting the right idea with TTC at last, i don;t think you will ever get him to go T-Total though, i'm still struggling to get DH to try, he'll take all of the supplements, but the horror of no drink  

Lainey - don;t forget to leave room in your suitcase for me  

Ally - your friends kid   i guess from the last few posts that things aren;t going quite to plan yet, don;t give up yey hun, we have every faith in you   

Mir - don;t forget ann summers is online too   Loving the new bobster pics on ********  

Juicy - i can't see your new pic  

Donkey -   sorry hun, just think you got through the 2WW this time, that must be  

Popsi - how's it going hun   How hard is the adoption process, it has got to be something we consider at some point and it frightens me that DH won't be able to go through it academically 

Zuri - step away from the IVF programs - they irritate the hell out of me   How you doing PUPO lady   My friend used to make crisps, makes for great conversations on a drunken night out  

Elinor -  

Nix - any news on the FET yet, how are you doing now hun, you looked alot happier a few threads back  

Kate - hello sweetie  

LJ - sorry AF is on it's way, mine too hun   There's always next month, but don;t wear DP out this time  

My bubbles are still low   i've been missing out  

Had our follow-up last week at the JR with Enda McVeigh, very nice man, although the scottish accent was a bit tricky at times    Long and short of it was that they were happy with how my cycle went this time, i had two 4 cell grade A embyros put back, the negative of this is why didn't i get PG with these top grade embies, they are concerned that the the embryo wasn't viable, in other words imagine a porsche that looked great, but had no petrol    So up to us if we go it again, financially and emotionally, although he won;t continue until i have had my FSH done again, if this is higher i'm sure they will poo poo me going again    He also wasn't too positive whether i will continue to do ok, or whether it will be a slippery slide down again!

Today received follow-up letter which says that he is putting my negative test down to my high FSH (2.2 over normal, WTF (12.2)) and thinks i have low ovarian reserve, my chances of getting PG from another cycle are 10 - 15% and that i should consider DE now to give me 30 - 40% chance   How can they decide after only one BFN that this is the case, i was really hurt reading that letter  

DH eventually confronted MIL and the upshot is she can't release any money until she knows how much her building work is going to be, so we now have to think that this could be 6 months away, if she has any left with the way she is spending already    We've had many disagreements about this and have now put it to bed, no good us arguing over her sellfishness, it was last august she offered the money, that's what i find hard to understand, i'm sure if she didn't have children and had this constant ache she would think differently   

So, decision made from us, we are now going for the vits and supplement route and see if that helps, especially as i need to keep my FSH level down for next t/x, so i've now ordered my DHEA and DH will be rattling if i've got anything to do with it    We can then start again if and when money becomes available    My parents offered us money, which made me   , but we won't take from them as they deserve all that they save and i just appreciated their offer   

Had a weird experience at the weekend, my mum phoned to relay a conversation with one of my cousins, she had phoned to offer herself as an egg donor for me, how bizarre, very lovely, but a) i want to continue with my own eggs at the mo and b) her son is slightly odd, couldn't have one like that   sorry had to be said!  

Been feeling very down, but will throw myself into getting my weight back off for summer or next t/x and see if i can cope from day to day, now i have no choice in the matter    Diet not doing too good at the mo though  

Wow - sorry that was a big post, and i'm not even caught up yet


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- You're back- I was about to start stalking you  
I am better than I was hun but keep having "moments" 
So I'm gonna, like you get on the DHEA and Jason has started on Zitawest Man vits bless him
I have just paid the balance of £1500 for my ICSI to the Lister and I had a moment  
I'm sorry you've been feeling down sweetie, you should come and talk to us 
I am now worrying about ££ too - but thats me all over , a right little worrier 
MIL sounds like bloody hard work hun 



fishface said:


> b) her son is slightly odd, couldn't have one like that sorry had to be said!


Sorry hun, that did make me - sorry

xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Fish - please explain one thing to me: I see from your signature that your DP has male factor? How come the consulatant puts the implantation failure down to high FSH?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

I havent manged to get on today yet and u've filled up 5 pages   

Welcome back fishy we have missed u hun.  So sorry about the money situation petal, we are feeling the pinch too i think everyone is a the moment.  I will have a fiver on the lottery tonight and if i win the jackpot i will pay for a cycle for each one of us   

Anne - hi hunny how bout that u ask about about fishy and she appeared   Think the next thing to asks for is a bfp for all of us and a drastic weight loss for me as well 

Purple hi petal how u doing hunny, u ready for next cycle starting?    I keep trying to join ******** as well but always too busy on here 

Swinz - i once bought maybelline long lash mascara and looked like a startled rabbit  

Ally - well done on the ovary twinges hunny hope they carry on, fingers crossde for friday for you   

Ali - yes hun im a 0.7 on the amh scale, given up worrying about numbers now tho well apart from the ones on the scales when i jump on em   

Missy keep the wheatbag warm hunny you never know, fingers crossed for friday for you  

Pixie - that is terrible petal, fancy having to do some work    We are very quiet 2day luckily, 1 lad is off sick and another has booked the day off last minute cos his mil has been rushed into hospital.  Still very quiet in the building trade, hopefully they will make me redundant soon and that'll pay for my next tx 

Tracey - sorry ur feeling a bit down petal, know how hard it is to cope with all these things running around in ur head.  Try not to let it take over ur whole life petal, try and do something u enjoy too  

Swinz - what a crap clinic, cannot they not even give u ur proper result, i would be on the phone to them pronto petal 

Nikki - good luck with the result hun, but please...just remember its only a number at the end of day and not the end of our hopes and dreams  

Angel - hope ur bloods are going up hunny      for you   

Donkey - thinking of you sweetheart, hope ur ok    

Thats all for now girls, gotta go and mix some paint for a customer, im in shock, we have a customer  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - i've been here hun, just kept making notes to post all in one go, kept going and going, then left notes at the office yesterday and today i'm snowed in, so i gave up and posted what i could read today   Warning to you all, don;t miss a day on PR thread as you'll NEVER catchup  

Can imagine how you are feeling hun, it's pretty sh!t isn;t it, all that excitement and expectation, you feel like you are at last getting somewhere and doing something postitive and when it comes to a -ve end you feel the worst you've ever felt in your life   Keep   and look to March to be a better cycle for you, the lister now has something to work with  

Nikki - i think because they automatically decide on ISCI to cover the male factor issues, and the fact that they were 4 cell grade A embryos, they consider that the only one to blame is little (not so little at the mo) old me, i can't understand why they don;t come to this decision after i try try try again and keep failing, that's the impression he gave me at the consultation, the letter was more matter-of-fact and hurt  

Kate - i'm snowed in hun, so supposed to be WFH, more like FFing from home


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Was just wondering about you too- I may be psychic  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....or was that "psycho"   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - my tip on mascara (still reading back, god i'm behind  ) is any Clarins one (about £15 each, but last ages), they are really lovely. You can get a waterproof clear cover if you ever need to use it, been quite handy recently


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Question....... Where the F has my motivation gone today 
Think I need some Special K to help me along


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - or you could always get ur eyelases tinted hun - i do and me eyebrows othewise i look like a no eyebrowed ghost    Still put a bit of mascara on tho when i can be bothered   

Anne - think we are all a bit psycho on here     it certainly helps me get through the days.  Glad you are feeling a bit better, of course you will still be having moments   im still having them from cancelled cycle in october    sometimes feels like im about to be overcome by panic    hard to explain.  Am feeling a bit more positive this time, sam said be prepared to go to ec with only 2 or 3 follies, so thats what im trying to do, hoping for more tho   

Bobbi - what a charmer dh is  

Fishy - i would love to work from home but like everyone think i would be on here most of the day


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Fishy, so good to see you but so sorry about that sh***y letter - how many times has he tested your fsh?  once?  he does know it can vary doesn't he...can't believe he's offering you that low a chance of success, don't listen to him.  I was saying here yesterday, the Lister didn't bat an eyelid at my stats and you and i have similar age, fsh and endo. It does make a difference when your clinic are optimistic on your behalf

get on that dhea and hopefully you will see an improvement in your next cycle like I did xx  you seem to have a lucky number of bubbles now  

Missy I had to   at your dp thinking the cycle is happening at create !!! classic!
ooh hope the pains are positive for you and Ally!!
if the trips to the microwave get too much, look for a 'curaheat' patch in a well known high st chemist, they are all natural, warm up when you open them and stick the inside of your clothes so you get a constant warmth, they do period and back pain ones

Pix, ah hand relief - it is great stuff actually. Now you've reminded me, I will have to treat myself!

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Just a quickie, Fish Enda is lovely but very narrowly focused! I think they suggest DE so very very quickly! Please try not to take it to heart, he's the one that guessed my FSH and said it would be high well none of my tests back him up and my 10 antral follies contradict him.

Saying that even Raef Faris at the Lister did say that past performance f IVF is as good an indicator of response as all the tests scans in the world! However I'm ignoring that and keeping in my head that no of us respond Identically to different drugs/regimes so it's just Oxfords protocol that doesn't suit! Will let you know anyway in march/april when we either have success or not   I go on pill from next period (in 2 weeks) then Scan 12th March and all being well Start high dose FSH inj and LH Injections on 17th! 

So that's my catch up hunny!

Sx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

FF, your fish photo is hilarious especially with the cat photo too!

Jenny, fabulous, I honestly think you know more about all this than the VAST majority of consultants. and havea far more scientific approach to it. 

when you think about it, it is fairly ridiculous that many of us do procedures that aren't very nice time after time, paying our own good money for a diagnosis that is ...errrr...unexplained! it's a great business isn't it?

re Enda McVeigh (irish not scottish in case it is ever relevant), nothing can be attributed to "high FSH" - stupid man - it is the udnerlying reason for the FSH. and he knew the high FSH at the start so that's a completely fatuous comment. i have no idea where he gets his numbers but you can bet your bottom dollar they aren't scientificially derived. they simply can't be. it would take a group of patients all with your exact profile or similar to make those nos stack up. they are his best guess. which in this world of IF, means zippo. 

here's the bottom line, most women under 35 can get pg easily via IVF, some up to 37 can too, some even up to 40 can too but it's harder. why is it harder? egg quality is constantly diminishing. it takes longer for oldies like me as I need to find the "good egg" out of the bunch. Regardless of low AMH, younger women are much more likely to have good eggs than older ones. 

look at it like this:

i have many many eggs, most are probably rubbish.                                       result? decent circulating AMH levels, misleadingly decent for my age.  
Sukie has very few eggs. she is young though so they are still good.                result? low AMH, which will appear misleading low for her age. 

it's  a test that must be read in conjunction with eg AFC and other hormone profiles and clinical observations.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am dreading having my FSH & AMH tested again on next period


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - gotta get mine tested again too hunny, gonna wait till the march period and get em done at the priory.  Cant be arsed to ask the gp for blood test forms anymore, plus he will end up getting into big trouble if the pct find out 

Hi anna purps and juicy


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - fab news for you hun, you must be excited yet nervous   Looking forward to seeing what the Lister can do for you, could be joining you there soon  

BTW, oxford will be in a new facility by July, forgot to ask where   but they'll have 95 car park spaces to themselves, about time  

Anne - don;t worry hun, get on that DHEA and we'll both shock-em  

Anna - hi there, haven't met you before, show's i haven't caught up yet   

Juicy - Thanks hun, you're right, only had my FSH level done the once, they didn't do it again on the last cycle just-incase it had gone up and they thought it was better not knowing   Right, you are now my inspiration, I WILL HAVE A BUMP LIKE YOURS - even though i can;t see it  

Brought up DHEA at my consultation, that was hilarious, Enda was doing alot of spluttering saying there were no results to say it helps and it could be a waste of money, but it can't hurt,  i finished the conversation by saying 'as long as you don't think it can hurt, i'll take it then'   he also brought up fertility forums and how they can pressure you into taking anything and everything to try, poor man, he had no chance


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

fishy - now I am spluttering - he said a £20 bottle of dhea might be a WASTE OF MONEY when he is prepared to take ££00000's from you for tx without even getting all the facts about your hormones so he can tailor a protocol for you  CHEEK!!!
I would never trust a doctor who said there is too much info on fertility forums, sorry.  Meant to add, the NHS gave me 10-15% odds 'tops'. Thank goodness by the time I said that, I already knew that the lister stats for my age group gave me more than twice that chance.  too right, for what we are paying!  
also - what Anna said!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobbi - thanks hun - how are things with you, what have i missed  

Juicy - exactly! he didn't even know how much DHEA cost, DH looked at me and grinned, i'm sure he thought i was going to start giving him the low down on DHEA   Wish my order would hurry up, DH is looking forward to my moustache - NOT


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - blown you loadsa bubbles, hunny ur dr is wan    ker   Go for the dhea im trying it again petal     PS ive already got a moustache so i aint worried bout that anymore, now the beard....thats worries me  

Hi bobsi - how u doing hunny?  

Juicy - i cant believe doctors sometimes my gp thought my fsh was ok at 16


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I have great sympathy for Mr McVeigh and his colleagues in the small but growing fertility world. 

If I too were a fertility dr, as I swam from one side of my pool to the other and debated what rose to have with lunch at my St Tropez villa, I would also discourage ladies from becoming IN ANY WAY INFORMED ABOUT THEIR TREATMENT. After all, they might start ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT TREATMENT and conclduoing I am not the God I present myself as. Shudder. 


   

ggrrrr


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - thanks hun for my bubbles, i'd blow you some back, but you might start drowning in them soon  

Anna - so glad i found FF, at least i understand what IF is and can keep my end up in a fertlity conversation most of the time, although you girls amaze me with the knowledge you all have


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy - I suspect docs hate forums like this because they create knowledge which creates patient power!!! Hence you now know that Juicy was given a totally different prognosis to you with similar stats.  And you know that your doc told Purple her FSH was "probably" high and it wasn't.  Of course he's not going to like them.   

I am a bit confused in that the letter and consultation seemed to be somewhat different but never mind.

My sister was told that with this whole precess it is DEFINITELY a combination of male and female so everything post-fertilisation cannot automatically be the fault of your eggies.  Kate was, in fact, told quite specifically when she reached ET, her FSH had become irrelevant.  I remember this because she was so pleased that this test result which had been such a driving factor at every stage was suddenly no longer important!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Anna  

Kate - my gp, don't laugh, DID NOT KNOW what fsh was!!  she asked me when she was looking at my notes!!!
ps you ruined my 777 for fishy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Juicy- what a dick


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fish I am unashamedly bias here but the only good thing about Oxford was Danielle   Unfortunately I'm there next thursday at NICU but it's in the same building and was saying to DH this morning I'm dreading walking into the Womens centre    so much negative, but when I spoke to DH he just said that at the Lister he feels so much more relaxed and no longer just like a number

I have to tell you ladies that DHEA did give me a tash and lots of spots, but have been back on it now for just over a week and have decided tash or no tash, rash or no rash spots or no spots, I'm still gonna do it till EC (    I get to ET of course  )

Hello Kate, Anna, Anne. juicy & bobby and LJ


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Juicy can I just ask what did the Lister do differently from your 1st cycle with them to your 2nd and who were you with?

Missy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purps- yep, same here and if we look too much like Magnum PI we can always bring out the Bics


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - cool ta hunny, that also helps a lot   

Will have my FSH done again at docs in a few months time and decide where to go for t/x from there. DH loves the idea of the Lister as he's a Chelsea fan and thinks he can see Stamford Bridge whenever we need to visit - little things please little minds, bless  

Funny thing for you - in my letter i have FSH and FHS!!!!!

Our meetup could look great - we wouldn't need to do fancy dress!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just means when I pluck my eyebrows several times a week the tweezers get a bit more use      though tweezing tash hairs is bl00dy painful!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - blow away hun want to get to 4444 in bubbles as hoping thats lucky for my next tx, apparantly 4 4's is the highest hand in a game of crash, and yes we play a lot of cards at work at the mo. 

Re the fancy dress meet up....how about we all go as poirot  

Juicy sorry hunny    fishy was sad cos she missed out on the bubble fest     Gp's they are thicker than a blonde in a blonde wig shop

Purps oooo tweezing im not a fan of tweezers hunny 

Anne - what u got for tea tonight hun?  Im starving but bin a good girl all day


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Think I will have fish, veg and maybe a  bit of rice


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ladies..........

I am still having tea, sometimes 2/4 cups a day.
is that bad?


xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm having KFC for tea tonight     

I've been addicted since starting treatment but not had any for 2 weeks so feeling virtuous (till I eat it then I'll feel like a fat slob)

I love you ladies, know idea how I'd have got to this point without ya

I have loads of cups of tea Anne but it's decaf. Still not the best but I don't think 2-4 cups is bad, just keep up the water too

Sxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

had a hilarious conversation with DP this morning!!

I was explaining that AF was clearly on her way and he paused and said "but you're not all upset?"  He knows I tend to get emotional and wound up.  So I explained that, even assuming we do it at the right time of the month and we have no fertility problems, we still, given my age, only have about a 15-20% chance each month so there is no point getting all upset after one month!  He paused and I could sort of see the penny slowly dropping but felt I had to simplify it.  So I said it is like we are rolling a dice and trying to get a six - chances are we will fail the first time and me may well fail several times.  I think it was the first time he honestly realised that the time frame from ttc to actually having a baby is probably not 9 months!!!  

AF will actually tip up tomorrow or Friday and we are on a different protocol for next month.  We'll probably start on day 7 of my cycle and DP will administer the injections every other day.  This time we won't increase the dose to once a day when the EWCM levels start to rise.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ I was reading your post thinking what drugs is LJ taking     Think I'm like your DP at mo and the penny is taking time to drop, but figured it out after a few seconds    

If you can from day 7-21 every other day, thats what so many people have told us and even Dr at Lister on monday said it too! Covers all bases honey and means your poor DP will at least have a rest and you wont get honeymoon cystitus either  

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LJ      just got it too  - im a bit slow sometimes

Anne -  cant decide what to have, im cokking tonight as dh is on college course today.  Mite have to be an asda curry shouldnt be too high cals if i only eat half of it   Im on the decaf tea and coffee petal have been since last september, prob drink a couple more a day than that that tho  

Purple - ooo i love kfc, love the coating on the chicken, and the popcorn chicken and the fries, in fact i love it all


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Kate I'm a Zinger burger girl, fries and gravy ffs could I be more unhealthy in my KFC choices?!? Oh yeah and also ask for no lettuce on burger    spoils it   

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I was just wondering the same myself  
Hi LJ x

I am beating myself up about my tea drinking - I looked at caffine free but Jas said they have lots of chemicals in em.... oohh the stress


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - dont get going to extremes hunny, you gotta have a little bit of what you enjoy petal, its not like ur swigging back brandy or taking drugs.  I think theres a tea calleed roobi something which has no chemicals in it at all, im just gonna stay with normal decaff.  What with the diet, giving up the **** agen plus all the vits im taking every day i gotta have a little bit of somat to enjoy. 

Purps - i always take the gurkins off macdonalds - bleughhhhhh devils food they are  

Think id better go for a bit now, i been on here over an hour and boss not said anything yet, but think i may be pushing my luck if i stay on here till closing 

Are we in chat later, cos footys on an i'll be all lonely


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anne hun don't worry the amount in 2-4 cups of tea is negligable sweetie, just as long as you have 2-4 glasses of water aday it will balance it out! I'd heard of chemicals in decaf coffee, not heard the same about Tea 

Don't beat yourself up hun at all!!!!!

And raef told us monday Stress does not effect success rates, so at least that won't have a bad effect      

What a bl00dy rollercoaster this is hey   

The Tea Kate is talking about is ROOIBOS tea or translated as Red Bush tea its South african and very healthy unfortunately even with a South african hubby I hate the taste, but very good for you if you like it ;o)

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - KFC is good for you, chicken is protein  

LJ -   enjoy your injections


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Love your thinking Fish!

Not sure if I'll be in chat tonight as I'm an everton Supporter, true toffee, but love to you all

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I tend to be with Bobbi on this type of thing.  If all these things really made a difference we would notice it in fertility rates throughout the world.  In Latin America they drink loads of coffee, in India they drinks a lot of tea etc.  However, we don't tend to read about these national habits translating into national IF issues.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks lovely ladies for putting my rather ff'd mind at rest  

LJ is having a very "special" type of injection


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> AF will actually tip up tomorrow or Friday and we are on a different protocol for next month. We'll probably start on day 7 of my cycle and DP will administer the injections every other day. This time we won't increase the dose to once a day when the EWCM levels start to rise.


    Injections!! Is that what it's called these days? 



purple72 said:


> If you can from day 7-21 every other day, thats what so many people have told us and even Dr at Lister on monday said it too!


That's 14 days of   

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't worry Pix - injections are more in keeping with this thread!!  I'm trying to use langauge we are all familiar with.  I'm going to be on a combination of gonad F and manopur.  I'm hoping for the long protocol if you get my drift....


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

My first post from my shiny new internet connection at home!!! Hurrah. Now I can still log on even when sick/off work etc. Still need to sort a wireless cable router thing so I don't have to hunch over by the telly, but small problem (though back ache make make me log on more often but for less time).

Anyway, it's taken me ages to catch up and I was on at work this very morning!!!

LittleJen- hope the 'injections' are going to be following the right protocol!  and thanks for all the info on AMH. GCRM tested me, and were up front about my result not being great, but at no stage pushed for DE. 

Fishy - hi and sorry it's taken you so long to catch up. I just abandoned a couple of threads when I got back to work after ET (also had shingles, so not even up to going out to internet cafe very much).

Anne - do not stress about tea!!! If, but only if, you like decaff or roiboos (also sold as red bush) or chamomile or whatever then give it a go, but honestly it's not going to do much harm (if any). My sister (living in France, married to an Italian) cut back coffee on medical advice whilst ttc, but the advice there was no more than 3 cups of coffee (and we're talking italian, so not peely-wally or half strength), and 3 a day would do no harm. I have changed to decaff (mainly because my lovely mum kept dropping hints and I couldn't stand hiding the real stuff when she visited), but have the occasional caffeinated and refuse to feel guilty. Stress and guilt do not help. 

Purps - have sent you some bubbles (I only just figured out how to this week so have been randomly adding a few here and there, indulging my near-autistic preference for 'numbers that match' - repeats, symmetrical combinations etc. Anyone that's got a 7 at the end I always leave with a 7 at the end though....) should get you to 4444 by 12 March!

Angel - I have been thinking about you all day, hoping against hope that the next test gives the right result.  

Ally and Missy - hope all the      coming from everyone here are helping, and hope twinges are there for good purpose. 

Everyone else - I will log on later, but had better phone my sister back (she phoned me 3 hours ago when internet bloke turned up - I promised I'd phone back!!)
All best wishes
elinor xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi El-  I bought some redbush...... yakkkky- I did actually gag.
Glad you've got your connection sorted


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Elinor - GCRM seem to be pretty good on AMH.  They actually tend more towards the American scale in having 5-15 pmol/l (0.7-2.1 on the ng/ml scale) as normal and above 15 as indicating a high response.  the lady on peer support who had just had her AMH re-tested to find it had risen was also with GCRM and the nurse even told her that AMH does sometimes go up which, again, shows they are pretty progressive on it.  Most places will still tell you it won't!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

We are going out for tea tonight now so no cooking for me  
Think I may even have a glass of wine spritzer, sod it


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ha!  bobbi that smiley is cracking me up!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LJ -      I got it straight away but then I seem to have a filthy mind!  

Evening to everyone!  Just got in from visiting my friend and her little baby girl.  She was soooooooo cute and small and perfect    My friend went upstairs shortly after I'd arrived to get her 2 year old up from his nap.  I debated whether to seize my chance and run for it with her  

She loved the present I got her - it was bunting with patchwork cupcakes/teapots/cups and saucers on it.  Thats what I'd have in my baby's nursery!!  

Need to eat then going to visit a long-time ex boyfriend.  We have been really good friends ever since we split up (for the umpteenth time) and I supported him all through his mum being sick with cancer.  Sadly she died 6 years ago  .  He is always quite good to talk to as he is a Samaritan and a psychologist


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali - get me his number hunny i could do with therapy at the mo 

Anne - lucky girl going out for tea im jealous (and hungry) 

Be back in a bit gotta start tea


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Weird thing is though Kate, when he has a trauma in his life, like recently when he thought him and DP were splitting up (they didn't but....) I "counselled" him!  He came round and when I was giving my opinions and suggestions he was writing them down adn then practicing saying them to her!!    My whole life situation must make me sound like the weirdest person on here!!!   I admitted to accidently pooing on my kitchen floor, my partner is now my ex and my sperm donor, I help my ex partner not to split up with his current girlfriend, I used deoderant that didn't work and made me smell (its rubbish isnt it Bobbi!?!) .........


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ali - there really isn't anything accidental about pooing on your kitchen floor  

LJ - you've got a fat little belly, hooray i can see it at last! Where is that glamourous head though  

Kate - i've been a blowing hun  

Anne - remove the spritzer hun  

Elinor - with you hun, crunched up sat at my coffee table, have a wireless router from work now, but haven't got round to connecting it


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there
I havent been on the thread for a while but am back now. I had the NK cell test done at the Lister, does anyone know about this ? The reults came back highly abnormal. Which means that IVF does not work as your body rejects embryos in this case. I was supposed to be starting IVF next week, injections, etc but there is no point as you have to get your cells back in to the normal range. Its probably why the last round of IVF didnt work. It does make me a bit mad as none of the doctors I have seen over the last 3 years have suggested this test, nor did the Lister. I just decided to have it just in case ! I know Taranissi treats this but wondered if anyone else had come across this or knew anyting about it.
Anne G how are you getting on ?
Love from CPJ


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali - i really have to ask but how on earth did you accidently poo on the kitchen floor     

Bobs - there really i no hope for us    

Fishy - cheers sweetie


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

This came up a few weeks back when we were chatting poo.  I admitted that one morning I was mkaing coffee for my then partner (add slapper to that list!!) and I had a bit of wind and thought i could just let it out discretely.  I had my dressing gown on and now pants and a little splat landed on my kitchen floor!  Not nice, I know.  But thanks Bobbi for being so accepting and non-judgemental!  

Fish - am I going totally mad or is it Juicy who had the fat little belly?    Not sure LJ would like that   

Are people chatting tonight?  Not sure what time I'll be back from my "therapy" or even if I can get the page to load but if you are going to be there, I'll have a go. xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali -      thats so funny

Im up for a chat later girls dh will have footy on


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Helllooo!!!

Thank you soooo much for you wishes yesterday gorgeous ladies, today is another day and all that - onwards and upwards and any other cliches I can think of. Found out I'm off to Madrid tomorrow for a couple of days (nothing like a bit of notice). I'm sure we'll be on thread 99 by the time I return.

Just a quickie as DP is moaning about me being on here seeings as I'm off for a bit (bless)


Mascara - i'm a Lancome girl myself, think it's called Extreme (or summut)

LJ - your post made me giggle. Like Purple I was really puzzled thinking "When did LJ start taking stimms?! I must have missed something huge!" before I realised. Enjoy your jabs! Thanks for the DHEA info - at the top of the game as usual, going to call you Dr Jen

Anne - to caf, or not to caf? I was really good leading up to last time but keep sneaking in skinny lattes this time. I've been on decaff tea but it's NOTthe same (but loads better if you make it in a pot!) but maybe I'll just sack that off after what I've read.  It's all got to be better than 3 bottles of wine though, surely?!

Kate - how was your curry? Did you manage to leave half? Surely that's impossible?!

CPJ - I'm not an expert on NK cells but I'm pretty sure they can treat them, think it's by taking steroids. One of the immune savvy gals will be along soon I'm sure.

Angel - best of luck poppet for your test. Everything crossed for you

Purple - will we be cycle buddies then if you're starting in a couple of weeks?

Fish - sorry that the MIL saga continues. Blaming FSH is a bit non descript isn't it? Isn't FSH the hormone that tells your ovaries to ovulate? Sounds like they are just clutching at straws to find an answer - feels  a bit of a cop out. Think a few of the consultants could do with hanging around here for a bit, maybe they should start a thread for them!

Bobbi - Tom Selleck?! Noooo!!!! It's the tash. Nuff said.

Tracey - here's to attempting to NOT being obsessed by getting pg. Is it gonna happen?! Where there's a will there's a way, eh?! It WILL be our time!

I've missed loads so sorry - FF should introduce status updates to help us keep track

Catch you later layddeeessss!!! Off to pack

Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> Don't worry Pix - injections are more in keeping with this thread!! I'm trying to use langauge we are all familiar with. I'm going to be on a combination of gonad F and manopur. I'm hoping for the long protocol if you get my drift....


 

I'm up for chatting later!

Just have to get din dins out of the way...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ali - ever thought of going on Jeremy Kyle?

Or is he just too unsexy?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

I just thought I'd log on quickly and say hello and thank you for all your hugs, they are needed  

First day back at school, what a day  - about 70 staff saying are you better you've been off for ages..only one was really prying.  i tried to hide in my office when I got to school as I was very wobbly, but the head phoned me and actually said stop hiding and come and talk to me.  he was really good.  Said I looked exhausted and drawn, so people will think I've actually been ill    what a charmer     It was good to get dressed, do hair and make up, but AF is now on her way I think and I'm feeling shattered.

Angel    thinking of you 

Take care
Donkey xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey -   well done for today.  that must have been so tough and a huge hurdle to get over but you did it.  Your head sounds lively, especially for a bloke!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

cpj, what were your NK numbers if you don't mind my asking?

and what do they want to do about them?

my Lister consultant said yes they're abnormal, it means nothing, take steroids if you must....


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - I meant lovely.  Sorry.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey - well done hunny    i have been thinking of you today and hoping u were ok, in fact i think more about my ff's on here then i do about fertile "real" friends    Glad ur first day back wasnt too bad   

Lucy - hi hun gotta agree with u petal, im determined its gotta happen for us i can feel it in me water  

Miranda hi hunny im up for chat now ive had me curry 

Ali - u up a natter hunny? 

Hi anna & cpj   

Going into chat dh got footy on...........boring!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd - sorry! My laptop can't get on the net and that's what I use to do chat, so I won't make it tonight.

Anyone know why my wireless network keeps going AWOL?

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - about four foot away! It is plugged in, yes - would that make a difference?

Only had this problem since I switched to BT from Tiscali...


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Mir & Bobby - the wifi mystery monster, mine is up and down and I've never been able to work out why.

LJ- hi - great to hear from you!! Thanks for sending out that AMH info again, always so useful when a new gal comes on. How is your dad ? xx

Purple - Hi hon! Your sounding really upbeat. Great to hear from you. How is that lovely hubby of yours?

Mir - he glad to hear you have silky smooth hands now. Xx

Tracey -  that's the slap you asked for. I feel bad that you've moved on in such a big way, and now you have something else to worry about. 

Missy - . Keep guzzling water xxxxx

Ally - oooohhhh praying those twinges mean lots.

Fishy - I hate your clinic, sorry but I do. How insensitive and stupid! You had very good embies - you are only allowed to put 2 back in the UK!!!! - so what is this rubbish about low ovarian reserve \ high fsh being a problem. How dare they suggest you move on to DE. And if even their stats are correct - which they may not be - how can they simply equate the stats of 10-15% with your own eggs vs the higher 40-50% with DE, so yeah ok just move onto DE then - like the decision was that bl&*dy simple! You absolutely keep trying with your own eggs until your ready to give up. OOOOhhh your clinic has made me so mad. Any chance you could move clinics? Also, is there any chance you could take the money from your parents, with a view to paying them back? I'm sure you've thought of this yourself, so likely a stupid question.

Anne - Caffiene is not great. Why don't you try rooibos tea? If you drink tea with milk then you drink this the same way. Completley natural, no chemicals, has a lovely nutty flavour. Ally, Natasha & I all drink it, it has no caffeine hon.

Kate, - hi girls.

For all your DH's - did you know Becks and Corona do a non-alcoholic beer that tastes just like beer! You can order it online. Order some, pop it in the fridge, and see if he takes to it. Xxx

i had my "very" long call with the SIRM tonight girls - all very interesting. I spoke with Dr Sher for over an hour. He is adamant that the SP isn't the best for poor responders - and that the estrogen priming protocol is. Lots of science behind it blah blah......... It does sound very very tempting.

I asked nicely for the comparable stats - they don't routinely do amh but do have stats by fsh or follicles, which we could compare with the SP at the Lister. I asked nicely again, then I explained in detail why I wanted them, I actually got to the point where I think I was quiet rude in asking. The response I kept getting was that blah blah you know stats don't matter it's how YOU respond etc etc. GGGGGRRRR, very frustrating. What I want to know is - for all the hype, is this EP protocol actually acheiving better results or not!

So the answer is I didn't get what i wanted. The call ended with me telling him I'm going to email him and ask him for the stats (I know, I'm cheeky).

I've lots to tell you girls. It does make sense, at least it did when he explained it. He was actually very good to talk too (other than the withholding stats problem!). He talked a lot about why the SP doesn't work for poor responders, of course I don't understand everything he said...but I'll reguritate what he said and you can tell me what you think.

Like all US clinics - they are very "salesy". When I discussed with him with my amh of 0.1, low AFC etc that my biggest fear with IVF was that I wouldn't get any eggs he did say - and he sounded completely confident "I WILL get eggs from you". Well that makes me want to get on a plane, but I'm flipping a coin really.

He believes the EP protocol is better than the SP as the egg takes 4 month journey to recruitment, the SP only address the last leg of that journey. For PRs you need to respect and nuture the eggs you do get, and the SP doesn't do that. They would use a "min" 600 of FSH on me, and only minimal LH. He said the only reason to use a lower does of FSH was because of the risk of OHSS, which he said with poor responders this risk doesn't exist, so you need to saturate the FSH receptors with FSH. Any unused FSH simple runs off and is not used, but does no harm. BUT, first you need to "prime" the FSH receptors, and you do this with estrogen for a few weeks beforehand, to ensure the follicles that are there respond to the FSH. He said the LH needs to be suppressed from the begining for the PR, - which is not done on the SP, with only a tiny dribble allowed in, as PR already have too much LH on their own and that can damage egg quality etc....lots more. Menopur in his opinion has too much LH for poor responders.

He said cetrotide given too late is not good for PRs either, he said from the very begining you need to down reg the LH.

Annyywhooo. Will email and ask for the stats girls.

This is from their website, they don't grade the same way as they don't have AMH on all their patients. This shows the stats by < or > 8 eggs collected. We PRs would fall into group C or D.... Given that these are % egg transfer....are these success rates any higher than the Lister?

Problem is they are not really comparable with the Lister, as we have no idea what was the issue - half of these could have been MF for all we know!

http://www.haveababy.com/news/news_body_2007Pregrates.cfm%20%20%20

They published their doc on Estropen protocol in 2007, so I don't know if they were doing EP on all PRs throughout this stat year.

I have to wonder if there stats are inflated because they like most of their embryos to go to Blastocyst - even if you only get on egg!! There argument is (and they apparently have proof) that if an egg is going to go to blast it will whether it's implanted or not, so putting them in early just makes women get bad news later and have to go through the 2ww unneccasarily.... I also wonder if it has more to do with if the stats in the US are published from ET.......does this do wonders for their stats?

Anyway - this could all be for nought - where the hell is my AF I've not even got any AF signs and I must be about 10days overdue!!!

Come on AF please please

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

girls - I hate going to work as there is so much to catch up on when I get back! ( and well I HATE work   )

Donkey if I haven't already said it I am sorry about your BFN   - but think you did well getting back into the swing of things by going back to work.

Angel how manys days past transfer was the HCG taken? (I am wondering if the 350 was a high reading) I am hoping and   for you that it does work out for you   

Fish - I'm sorry about that letter, well I have to say I do think JR are a one size fits all approach, when I went for a scan at day 5 of stims, the nurse was tutting saying we scan the second time at day 8 of stims not this early, and I said really, in that case I would have ovulated my eggs by then as I was done by day 7 of stims last time. As it turned out my two eggs were also ready by day 7 of stims that time also so I would have had it if I was actually having my treatment there instead of just monitoring!

Like the others have said stick with your own eggs and don't be put of by what the experts here call the DE speech!

Ally - Hope you get good news on Fridays scan  


Purple - things are looking good, good luck for your treatment   


Nicki - I am glad in a way that you and the others have mentioned about DH not doing their bit. Mine is gnashing at the bit now after nearly two years of (in his opinion) ONLY 5/6 cigs a day and a few pints at the weekend. I had a letter from foresight ( organisation for preconception care that tests your hair and suggest the appropriate vits and mins ) and there was a PS that said it is not safe to conceive a baby until you husband gives up smoking and drinking!

I thought get real, there would be no baby full stop if I tried to make him do that, I do feel resentful sometimes when I think of all the effort I am putting in and the money we spent/ and will spend on IVF and god knows what else to try and get pregnant and I wish he was one of those blokes you see on TV when they read all the stuff about infertility and give up all vices but know it's not happening anytime soon here.

The other thing that really worries me is that he does a cycle journey of around 30 mins twice a day Mon - Fri to get to and from work, do you think that could be an issue with his sperm not having a good count or morphology?

It does wind me up that it really could be something that simple, but he absolutely hit the roof when I suggested he might take the bus!

Sam - thanks for that info about the EP, I am still waiting to hear the Memorials opinion but doubt I'll be able to communicate it through.
I just wondered if anyone knows whether the oestrogen priming protocol is the same as the microdose lucrin protocol?

LJ - I did catch on what you were on about, but you never know it's ain't over this time until the red lady arrives  

Juicy - like your new pic but can't see a big enough version of it!

Hi everyone else Bobbi, Miranda, Zuri, Natasha, Pixie, Anne and anyone else I haven't mentioned!

I was doing well on my diet but messed up tonight and had a blow out wihich included, garlic bread, pringles and around 15 roses chocs ( yes I know caffiene is bad for you and I had been good up to know but am craving choc, a sign that AF is on her way, no doubt!)

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies, I cannot believe no one's up yet? Did you all have such a good chat in the chat room last niht that you're done talking?!?!?

I'm snowed in YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Didn't fancy a trip into office and down to east kent today anyway, I'm sure if I tried really hard I'd get out but really cannot be @rsed

Hey Karen don't worry about the cjocs and pringles last night I'm sure we all need more energy to keep warm in this weather  

Hello Bobbi you sound very knowledgible on computers hunny! wish I knew more   

Sam you and LJ are such mines of information! Wow EP sounds good and your DR sounds so confident, bugger about his reluctance with the stats, but I'm impressed with all the infor you did get!

DH is doing ok hunny, he's in work today so missing him already   

Kate I must be the only footie lover, and what's worse is I'm a huge cricket fan too!!!! DH's fault but must say Kevin Pietersons **** is the stuff of wet dreams MMMMMmmmmmm

Ladyverte, cycle buds YAH!!!! think there will be a few of us!!

Donkey! Well done hun, it must have been a tough day, sounds like your head is a good un! Thank god!

Ali your life does make for interesting conversation at times! But I don't think you any more nutty than the rest of us!! Just maybe braver in telling! I almost Pee'd my pants at the Poo on kitchen floor story   

Hey Ally how are you chickie?

Anne, you in work yet?

Laura how are the chiplets doing? are you getting any sleep hun

Mir some lovely pics of soapy Rob on ********! he's a star!

Steph are you feeling better yet hunny

LJ or Dr Jen how are you sweetie?

Hello to everyone else, big hugs to ya all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Working from home today as snow is well bad.

Sam- Thanks for the tea tip, will give that a go when I go the the supermarket 

Hi Kazzie-  

Ally- How you doing today hun?  

Pix-  

Kate- You at work today hun?  

Fishy- I only had half a glass of Spritzer in the end but it was        

Angel- Hun, you ok?  

Donkey- Sorry you had a bad day at work yesterday, it's awful when people keep trying to poke their noses in isn't it.  

Ali-       I once (not long ago) managed to have a small poo on the stairs as I was running to get to the bathroom. It just dropped out      

CJP- Things didn't work out this cycle for me  

Nat- Hope hubby is safe home now  

   Mir, Bobbi, Purps, NikkiW, Nix, Nikki2008, Rachel, Missy, Elinor, Lainey, Tracey, LJ, Juicy, Lucy, Swinz, Limmleamb, Lia

Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne    

A poo on the stairs! OMG you ladies make me giggle!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know wher it came from - one minute I was making a cuppa, the next I was desperado for a poolet


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cannot believe how honest we are on here!!

How are you this morning my sweet Anne?

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Today I don't feel too bad- had some     moments again yesterday but need to crack on with things now
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's such a rollercoaster hunny, I can honestly say I know how it feels, I feel so much better now I'm back on the road to treatment.

but i know that I have to be realistic and at times I get low but here helps so much with all you lovely ladies


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well

Just wanted to say that I am going to bow out of this thread (as much as I hate to) but I am going to keep checking in to see how you are all doing and will be hoping and delighted to see good news from you girls as you all deserve it. 

You have been an inspiration and really kind, thank you for all the giggles (it definitely is the least uptight most fun thread on this forum I have come across despite what you all have to deal with, you all have such a great sense of humour) and you are all a wealth of information with oodles of support to give -  but I feel that as I am clearly now not a poor responder after all even though I was originally told I didn't have many eggs! I feel its unfair to stay here. I know I have voiced this before and some of you ladies have been kind eough to say stay - the more I think about it the more unfair it is for me to stay

But as I said I will pop back to check up on your news and i'll let you know my results next week but I think i'll just take a back seat in day to day discussions

Wishing you all lots of love and lots of luck and again thank you 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

blimey have i been away for a week??  no! just a day and you've filled a thread.  i have no ide whats going on with you girls so please accept my apologises.  You all ok?

Purp - i have had 2 hours kip in the last 24hrs... and we are out of coffee!!!!!!!   

have mate over today and then work folk over later, OT and a physio so hoping they will give me suggestions over my poor back.  any other questions for them??

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri hunny,

We all have to do what feels right for us, but can I just say and I'm sure I echo everyones sentiments, please do not feel you have to go anywhere!

We'd miss you, and you have become part of our little circle   

We do not exclude people just for having a few extra eggs hunny, you are going through the same journey as us and we are here to help you through it.

However again, you have to do what's right for you sweetie just remember whatever you decide we will be here and we will save you a house in our village in case you want to come and stay  

  Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh bless you laura sweetie!

Maybe one question you could ask is can you guys watch the babies while I go get some sleep  

You must be exhausted sweetie, and call your friend and ask her to pick up some coffe and chocolate

  Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- I am with Pups hun , you are our mate    

Laura - Oh hunny- don't apologise    Have missed you though  
What you done to your back babes?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Zuri hon - I feel bad - was it something I said in the chat last night??   You really are welcome, you don't have to be a PR to be on PR thread, you just have to understand what it is to be a PR and I think you do that. I am sorry that you feel pushed out


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LittleJenny said:


> had a hilarious conversation with DP this morning!!
> 
> I was explaining that AF was clearly on her way and he paused and said "but you're not all upset?" He knows I tend to get emotional and wound up. So I explained that, even assuming we do it at the right time of the month and we have no fertility problems, we still, given my age, only have about a 15-20% chance each month so there is no point getting all upset after one month! He paused and I could sort of see the penny slowly dropping but felt I had to simplify it. So I said it is like we are rolling a dice and trying to get a six - chances are we will fail the first time and me may well fail several times. I think it was the first time he honestly realised that the time frame from ttc to actually having a baby is probably not 9 months!!!
> 
> AF will actually tip up tomorrow or Friday and we are on a different protocol for next month. We'll probably start on day 7 of my cycle and DP will administer the injections every other day. This time we won't increase the dose to once a day when the EWCM levels start to rise.





LittleJenny said:


> Don't worry Pix - injections are more in keeping with this thread!! I'm trying to use langauge we are all familiar with. I'm going to be on a combination of gonad F and manopur. I'm hoping for the long protocol if you get my drift....


God you lot are soooo funny!

Jen and Sam - thanks to both of you for the fantastic info and research you're providing!

Fish my love, great to see you back on here although it's a shame re MIL and that your consultant appears to be a complete to55pot!

Wait Zuri what have you been smoking? Please don't go! If you go then I'll have to bugger off as well! It's not our fault that our docs were so STUPID that they labelled us as PR's when we were nothing of the sort! The weird thing is thanks to being labelled as such I still think that I am despite numerous cycles which have proven otherwise. It just feels like I WAS a PR until they found the right protocol which then makes me feel that this is what it's about. I think it was Sam that posted words to the effect of there's no such thing as a PR, it's a matter of getting the right protocol. However if we're going to be strict about it then it's clear that I should really be on the multiple cyclers board, but I like it here! Cos this is the board with the friendliest most welcoming, funniest people ever, so I really hope I'm still permitted to hang around and that my posts haven't offended anyone. This is literally one of the few boards where everyone pulls together no matter what an nobody judges anyone, compared to some of the b1tch1ness that I've seen on some of the other boards this is a real haven.

Oh God I'm going to shut up now and see what other responses come in. And I'd like to apologise right now if anything I've ever posted on here has offended those of you who are "true" poor responders.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix Don't be daft hunny!

You know you are welcome   

I think Ally said it best



Ally1973 said:


> you don't have to be a PR to be on PR thread, you just have to understand what it is to be a PR and I think you do that.


I'm abit upset that people feel pushed out.

I for one have never been offended by anything anyone has said on here

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix  

Ally-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

I’m WFW today   
We had snow last night but not masses so there was no excuse for me not to go to work  
There were only 3 of us in the chat room last night – Ali & Bob and later on we had a guest called Confused  and that was interesting.  

Anne: I     last night too. One of the Turkish soaps I was watching set me off. The actress was almost describing me at some point and I started    luckily DH was in the garage doing weights and didn’t see me  . When he came back in he could see I had wet eyes so we had a cuddle.

Zuri: I’m with Purple hun. We will miss you a lot but it’s your decision at the end of the day so do whatever makes you happy/comfortable. I hope you get your BFP next week. 
Hope everyone is OK today.

Morning Laura,Ally, Nix, Purple     

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning pixie hunny  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix-


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for your responses girls but I think Bobbi has summed it up, i'll lurk in the background to see how you are all doing

Thinking of you all and thanks
x

P.S Bobbi no there was no intention for pity


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri hunny   

Please let me know how you get on next week will be thinking of you

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - there are a number of us (me included) who are not technically in the PR category but who just like hanging out with a bunch of fab, intelligent ladies. As Ally says, you just have to understand what it's like to be a PR. I've sort of understood vicariously through my sister and people like Fishy are not really PRs since she did fine with the right dose but still went through a cancelled cycle. Similarly, Lucy actually responded fine too on her frist cycle but knows what it is like to be booted from a clinic and told you won't respond! And Nix does great with the right protocol but she is still here. Just think about it! 

Sam - that information looks great. I have to confess that what always strikes me with the US is that doses are generally much higher than here and they don't get nearly so wound up about the possibility (however remote) of OHSS. This can't be because they are less scared of liability cos the US is the most litigious society in the world. I wonder if it's because they monitor you more closely so that risk of OHSS is minimised that way or because they have more experience with over 35s/PRs (where the risk is incredibly low) or because they take the view that mild OHSS is acceptable in that it does get the eggs!! Here, we have some clinics which won't go above 300 and most are 450 tops; I know the ARGC will go higher and will prescribe 600 but they monitor you daily. And they do get the eggs and the results. I wonder if higher doses and closer monitoring is the US approach and, as with the ARGC, it does get the eggs and the results! I have seen ladies posting on US sites about being prescribed 225 and thought it was for IVF only to read it was actually for IUI!! On the CHR website it is also very clear that they are totally against "mild stimulation", "natural IVF" etc. because they don't believe it gets results. I know I am rambling but they certainly seem far more inclined to crank it up a notch in the US and their results are much better generally than those in Europe.

Ladies - I wonder if we could spare a thought for Pinkcarys. She was here a bit ago and has slightly high FSH but she is young (25) and got 7 eggies so I think she may have drifted away feeling she was not really a PR. However, please see this thread,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173931.0

I think she is pretty brave to open up about all that.. Might be nice if ladies who have been through a BFN drop her a line of comfort.

love to everyone else


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ :     what can we do? How can we help her?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix - I think it might be nice if people like your lovely self were able to drop her a PM or post on her thread and say that you remember her from the PR thread, are sorry about her BFN and, most importantly, that you know how a BFN is totally devastating and that she will take a little time to recover.  I think she needs to allow herself to feel like cr%p without thinking it is necessarily a relapse into her former problems.  It is NORMAL to feel terrible after a BFN and I think she needs reassurance on that point.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ you are such a caring person!

Have Pm'ed her

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I was wondering about pink yesterday too
I have had to PM her- I know I've not had a BFN but I feel so so sorry for her.
I just told her to come back and that we will try and look after her 

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jen  thanks for flagging up the post from PC. See that's what I'm talking about. This board is just the best!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Morning ladies - stuck at home again to day and going stir-crazy, DH off to the pub, but can't as i've got the laptop have to WFH   Think i might go for lunch though  

LJ - thanks for the heads-up on pinkcarys, have PMd her and told her we are here if she needs support   Spooky, what you said to write, i just did, are you a physic too  

Donkey - well done on getting that first day done, it can only get easier, give it time  

Sam - hi hun, will get my FSH done before starting t/x again and decide where we will cycle from there i think  

Kazzie - yes the JR are very stuck in their ways i think, they wouldn't let me have an early scan either, they said they wouldn't up my dosage anyway, so there was no point   Did you enjoy the chocs, how did you manage to stop at 5  

Purple - i was watching the footy hun, routing for everton for you, i'm a real ladette where sport is concerned as well, DH loves it, he gets to watch it all on TV  

Anne - i think the PR board could publish a book on 'poo'  

Zuri - no need to go hun, you are one of us, a bunch of lovely ladies  

Laura - feeling for you hun, wish we could all help out


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> Anne - i think the PR board could publish a book on 'poo'


Hey are you trying to say we chat a lot of sh1t?!   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have NEVER told anyone about my small poo on the stairs


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> I have NEVER told anyone about my small poo on the stairs


Until now....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....yeah, and now I've gone and told the freakin WORLD WIDE WEB


----------



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi

i'm on my second day of stimming (2nd cycle of IVF and not a great responder based on my first cycle) and have caught a bit of a cold (sore throat, a bit of a temperature). Do you know if this may affect the recruitment of eggs? Perhaps affect egg quality? Can't get through to my clinic to see if I should cancel the cycle. Would really appreciate your view.

Thanks

LCR


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back on line so trying to read back and keep up.....


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Thanks for telling us hon. I’ve just PM’d her but I really wish I could do more. The life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

You ladies have made me shed a little tear!  Thanks for sending some love to Carys.  I think it would be abnormal for anyone to think "BFN; ok then - now what's for tea?" so I think she needs to know that everyone feels devastated by a BFN.  Plus she did go through being told she was going to be a PR at quite a young age, which has to be really tough - even if it proved totally wrong!  

I love rooibos tea - it's the one I drink by choice!  Who was saying they hated it?

lcr - I have never heard of a cold affecting things but I don't know for sure.  anyone else?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

good luck beach - i gave up in the end


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Fishface- i know, think I permanently have to be online and not work to keep up....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi LCR

I've never heard of a cold affecting egg quality. And day 2 of stims is way early to be talking about cancelling unless you've been diagnosed with bubonic plague 

I'm sure there's nothing to worry about chick!   

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate Rooibos LJ    Sorry   Hubby's South African so we always have it in but cannot stand the taste

Not my cup of tea.    ... I'm an Earl grey girl myself 

LCR I'm with Nix hunny you should be perfectly fine sweetie, just take care of yourself with lots of hot drinks and paracetamol

Welcome back Beach how are ya sweetie

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purple- I'm ok thanks, glad I'm home and not having to go out in the snow....how are you?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm off down the pub in a minute - shall i have a tipple for all of you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Anne hunny im at work again was very precarious driving here as no roads had been gritted 

Zuri - dont feel like you have to go hunny, we will support you whatever ur decision 

Littlejenny - i will pm pinkcarys later hun, i read the thread yesterday and recognised the name but just couldnt remember where i had seen it   How u feeling today? 

Lcr - i had horrendous virus whilse going through first tx but still carried on through it, should be ok hunny  

Fishy enjoy ur pub lunch hunny im having ww soup and toast still being a good girl 

Hi bobs - what happened to you in chat last nite hunny you kept appearing and disappearing, were you performing a magicians act for us?  

Pixie - i was in chat last nite hunny, must have missed you tho, loggeed off about 10 i think i was knackered.  Hope you are feeling this morning hunny  

Nix hi hunnybun u ok today? 

Laura - wish we could be there and helping too hunny, you need ur zzzzzzz's   

Sorry girlies thats as far as i can get back on the page without forgetting whats been written. 

Will try and catch up again after dinner and do a few more personals

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm good hun thanks, enjoying my snow day, don't have to go out till pilates tonight at 8! 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi beachy
Hi Kate


xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fish enjoy the pub

Hi kate

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy enjoy the pub


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Fish- enjoy

Anne- hellox

Kate- hi how are you?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - im cold hunny  

I want the summertime to arrive


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate - i know the feeling, this weather isn't good for me..I've already booked 2 holidays this week


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls,

Has anyone heard from Angel? I hope she is OK.

Fish: I was going to say have a glass of wine for me too but in my current state I need something much stronger than that!  

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - maybe not then, have to work again this afternoon  

What was the news with Angel, i couldn't find it in the thread back


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> LJ - you've got a fat little belly, hooray i can see it at last! Where is that glamourous head though


I meant to ask, did anyone else clock this yesterday? I think you meant Juicy didn't you oh Fishy one! Had you been down the pub when you posted that one too?   

Re Angel - I was trying to see what the news was but got lost amongst the billions of posts!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bummer - got that one wrong - told you i was swamped going through the posts - god help you later when i get back from pub


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

She’s just had BFP but been bleeding heavily. She was going to get more bloods done – yesterday afternoon i think and more tomorrow?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh bless - hope we hear from her soon


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I knew about the BFP and the bleeding but I wondered if she's had the blood results from Monday yet?  Gawd I hope it's good news!     
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

We so need some good news don't we girls


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a question......
I can not drink tea without sweeteners BUT I hear that artificial sweetener is bad.... SO, would I be better off maybe having natural brown sugar?  
I stopped sugar altogether and switched to sweetex to try and not put weight on years ago as I used to drink lots of hot drinks a day but only 2/3 cups these days.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- I use unrefined brown sugar in my tea as can't take sweetners due to migraines


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've not been on FF for a few days as I've needed a bit of a break. I've just logged on and found five new personal messages, four from ladies here.    I'm so grateful for your support. I had only posted here a couple of times so to be supproted like this has made me feel very loved. 

I'm "working from home" today, so will wait until I log off tonight and I'll reply to you all and readback a bit through this thread. I've had a quick look and have seen there's been some sad news for a few of you. Hugs to you all. 

Thank you again for giving me a much needed pick up.
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

So Glad you posted here Pink!

We're all thinking of you hunny!!

And you are doing so well, it's such a tough road fertility treatment, but with support from others travelling with us, we all make it through the tunnels

Big   

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pink


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pinkcarys      welcome back hunny, we love you and dont you forget that hunny   

Beachy - ooooo hunny where you going, somewhere nice and hot i hope? 

Anne - have u tried candarel or are they bad as well?  I use em cos i aint took sugar for ages and didnt like sweetex they left a bitter taste 

Pixie - hi hunny i could do with a little jd and coke meself  Mite have one the weekend as a treat 

Fishy has been on the pop all day i bet   Im just jealous hun im on the wagon now 

I was worried about angel too, kept looking yesterday afternoon but couldnt find anything - hope she is ok 

Nix i clocked fishy's post hun now if it had been a photo o me i could ave understood   

Hello to laurab miranda sam natasha purple zuri bobs lj jennig lucy juicy tracey steph missy and everyone else.

Should be able to post a bit more this afternoon as trying to sort out our xmas party


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Pinkcarys: It’s lovely to see you here hon - we are like a big family here and knowing someone upset really upsets all of us. I mean everything I said on my PM. Here is the biggest and warmest  for you. 

Take care.

pix xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Anne,

I can't have sugar so I use something called Perfect Sweet which is Xylitol which is what they put in chewing gum. It is completely natural, plant based and is not bad for your teeth. It tastes good to me, you can get it from Sainsburys in the free from section but sure it is available lot of places.

Missy x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

kate- we're off to Taba Heights in March, Edinburgh in May, Amsterdam June and MArsa Alam in Sept....so need things to look foreward to.

Did you say planning an xmas party?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- Thanks m'deary xxx

Pink- Welcome home


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Carys - so glad you stopped by!  Sorry to hear about your BFN   - take some time to grieve and remember you have every reason to be optimistic going forward. 

Anne - from what I have read I think xylitol is the way forward!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne - soddit put the damn sugar in! Or better still, go for the honey, honey! It seems like everything we do to try and avoid the bad stuff is actually worse than the bad stuff was in the first place! A little bit if what you fancy does you no harm apparently. But I'd still stay away from the crack cocaine as I don't think it applies to that!   

Heeey Carys! Fab to hear from you honey!   


Pixie75 said:


> Pinkcarys: It's lovely to see you here hon - we are like a big family here and knowing someone upset really upsets all of us. pix xxx


 YEAH! What she said!

Kate - can we come to your Christmas Party then? But are you SERIOUS?! Planning the Crimbo party when we've only just taken down the decs from last year?!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachyand Nix - yes hunnies planning the work xmas party, need to get in early as we want the last satday before xmas and they always go first. Plus we'll probably end up paying for ourselves again so people will just give me a teener a month or something so they dont have to fork out all in one go  

Beachy - We went to edinburgh in october after my bfn, first time i had been and were gonna try and go back again in august september time, i loved it there but we only went for wednesday night to satday morning and didnt have enough time to see and do everything we wanted to.  There is a new chinese buffet restaurant there called johnny chungs or comsthing like that right by the train station and th efood there was brilliant, they had so many puddings to choose from i couldnt decide so had one of each, the coffee gateau waas so good i had to have a 2nd helping   

Where are Taba Heights and Marsa Alam hunny?

We got bweekend in london next week for valentines night going to see we will rock you.  Think i may have to fall off the wagon for that weekend 

Hi anne - has anyone said why sweetners are bad hunny?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- We don't arf make some sacrifices don't we!! I'm a bit gutted about the crack cocaine though                              

kate- Crimbo party? WTFF?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- aparantly it's the artificial sh ite that's in em but not too sure  

Beachy- I went to Egypt for my 40th- loved it so much - apart from the damn airport and the crap airline


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - even if we just eat organic bread and drink bottled water they would find something wrong with that hunny    I would love to go to egypt and see the pyramids and the sphinx and the tombs and that, dh not keen tho, i will get him there one way or another


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

slycett said:


> Pixie - hi hunny i could do with a little jd and coke meself  Mite have one the weekend as a treat


   it makes a change from the walnut whips!



Nixf01 said:


> Anne - soddit put the damn sugar in! Or better still, go for the honey, honey! It seems like everything we do to try and avoid the bad stuff is actually worse than the bad stuff was in the first place! A little bit if what you fancy does you no harm apparently. But I'd still stay away from the crack cocaine as I don't think it applies to that!


  

Pinky: Check out the number of bubbles you have now? 

Somebody blown me more bubbles - who is it?   Keep it going girls I need to beat Nix!! 

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - not had a walnut whip all week hunny im craving them so much    I just love eating all the choc from round it and then sucking out the marshmallow oooo u got me going now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am in need of bubbles now- pix, blown you some


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne Pix blown u loadsa bubblies


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Check out your number now honey     

Thanks Walnut whip queen


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

cheers girls


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne has nothing arrived in the post yet?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Pix- I'm not at work today so not too sure- what was the envelope like and I will check with reception?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

white jiffy bag and it was round   post lady struggled putting the stamp on it!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie75 said:


> Somebody blown me more bubbles - who is it?   Keep it going girls I need to beat Nix!!


Noooo I want to be bubble Queen!!!! Gerroff!!!! But I can't blow loadsabubbles anymore, my internet connection's gone a bit squiffy. Either that or it's the browser, not sure !

Hey Anne whatchoo waitin for in the post then? Whaddimiss (again!) Have you been ordering dodgy stuff from Anne Summers again?!

Ha look at me I claimed I was going out for my daily consitutional power walk and I'm still here on the Poo Ravers board


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hun- It's arrived and is waiting for me in the pist room. Thanks so much hun xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - is that where are the drinkers are hun?     

Hi Nix


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> Hun- It's arrived and is waiting for me in the *pist* room.


  

you are welcome honey. xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes, the Pist room really IS the place to be      

Nix- PMing you but your box is full


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm back from the* pist * room 

Only 2 vodkas in 2 hours, very impressive, bit of a long lunch break though 

Pinkcarys - hi hun, glad you made it back to us, make sure you don;t leave now 

Nix - i just walked to the pub and back, that was great exercise and DH won £30 on the geegees while we were there, punters were tipping a horse that had to be towed out of the village this morning by a tractor, figured if the trainer wanted it there that much it was worth a tipple  Drinking and betting, bad girl!!!!

Anne - your DHEA turned up yet, mine's being delivered to work, bummer haven't been there since tuesday 

There is now a light sugar, i get that one, only use it occasionally on my porridge, tastes alright though!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

is it too sneaky to lace DP's food with the contents of Marilyn Glenville's male fertility vitamin capsules?  

Because of his age (he's only 30) I suspect he can probably get away with quite a lot so I haven't kicked up a fuss about drinking or anything.  But he won't take anything specific since he says his daily berocca is ok.  Is it?

any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi peeps  

will continue working just a few more mins and do the nutrition round up:

decaf - as bad if not worse than the caffeine itself, to decaf soemthing they have to use loads of chemicals - the only exception to this is if something has been decaffed using swiss water filtration method - for those who love a coffee Cafe Neros decaf is done in this way!

sweetners - even worse! aspartame is the no 1 sweetener that is used in all "diet" "sugar free" stuff - asparteame breaks down in the body to formaldehyde - its not great! Xylitol ok as not artifical but i would recommend Agave Syrup as best sweetner - you can buy it in health food shops and my sainsbo and waitrose both stock it now too so should be easy to get hold of - is v versatile and the beauty of is it is that it is v low GI so it doesnt cause insulin surges like sugar does

errr think that was it...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - hope u enjoyed ur vodka hunny i used to love vodka till i got pi ssed on it at an ex friends wedding, which is acutally where me and my bf met.  We had a drinking competition   first on wine then on lager and then onto a litre and a half bottle of vodka i had bought with me, god i was ill  never touched a drop of it since.  Tried once and had to throw it away   Then i wnet onto cheeky vimtos, again with best friend ditto the same effect     Jd and coke or becks or stella for me now, when i aint on the wagon.  Well done on the geegees hunny is dh gonna treat u with some of his winnings? 

Tash - hunny u are great, have i ever said that to you.  Cafe nero it is from now on then can u pick that up in most supermarkets?  Will defo give the Agave syrup a try too Formaldehyde  Isnt that what they use for dead bodies  

LJ - never too early hun, just crush it up in his food


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks for the bubbles   

Just wanted to let you know I called the unit (we left a message about BFN on Saturday, then phoned Monday pm tocheck they had it and tehy promised to call back). Anyway, they apologised profusly that they hadn't phoned and I spoke to the doc there and then. She said that tehy were really pleased with 7 eggs, and that even though I only had one blastie, it was a stunner. The $64,000 question is why didn't it stick? She said that it could have been an implantation issue. Can anyone translate what that means?

I asked about whether they think it is worth having another go and she said they were very encouraged by my response and very much think we should go again. I asked when and she said we could book in at my next "normal" period if we wanted but said it might be better to have the consultation first so that we go into the next round knowing as much as we can.  OH and I will talk about it tonight but I think we might as well wait until the consultation which is 16th March. 

I'm feeling so much stronger than a week ago. Thank you all so much for your support on the other thread. When I'm freee from work this evening I'll email you all who pm'd me. I think I will go and get some supportive couselling at some point inthe near future.

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nat- Yep, Jason said about those nasty chemicals in caffine free. I have out the agave on my shop list as off in an hour or so.
you ok lady?  

Pink- Lets hope it's second time lucky for you hun xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I've thought long and hard today about whether or not to post this but I have been unable to settle all day and do not feel I will be able to settle until I've at least expressed how I feel about this. Because for the first time I've felt incredibly uncomfortable posting here today.

Zuri feeling pushed out of this thread has disturbed me so much!

Bobbi I have to completely agree with you on one point only that this thread is a safe haven from all the infertility threads out there. However I strongly disagree that this is like the last inn before Menopause. I am addressing this to you,because you at least have been honest enough to share your feelings with us all rather than just Pm'ing. I now feel I have to do the same.

I have been on this thread since aug last year and I've found such warmth and support from all my PR friends including you. What i haven't experienced until today is cruelty and judgement. this has left me shocked and saddened

Zuri is on her 2ww, probably one of the most stressful times in this whole IF process, not that I'd know because although all my results and my AFC have been within the normal range in my 2 failed IVF attempts I've never got to ET let alone the 2WW.

That does not mean that I resent anyone who does, Infact quite the opposite, it gives me HOPE.

Alot of cases of ladies being labelled PR's has been proven to be down to the clinics being unable to find the right protocol/use the correct drug or dosage/or choose the correct month to go for IVF and in fact as a PR I hope that with the correct treatment I one day will be a responder! maybe not a good one but a responder nevr the less. I do not feel that I have no hope and am having a last drink, I look to all those with beautiful bumps and babes as inspiration, and I'm thankful that Mir, Laura, Juicy, NikkiW and all the other lovely successful PR's still come on and chat with us. do so, because again it gives me HOPE. I was saddened that peoples complaints led to them having to go over to a different thread. But happy for them that they now have a forum where they can express themselves openly. I only can hope to make it to that thread sometime soon.

Maybe I am in the minority and if such I will see from the responses and if the majority feel different from me then I will leave this thread and stick to my clinic board. But it seems that we now have an unwritten criteria for being on this thread and that is interpritation of being a poor responder. Where is the cut off? who else will be made to feel unwelcome?

Maybe if I'm not in the minority, and I urge those who feel the same or disagree strongly to speak up now publically rather than on PM's it may be time to split the thread again. I for one am not happy to engage in encouraging people feeling vunerable to leave this haven.

Anyway that's all I can say for now because this is too upsetting.

What i ask is that we all respond to this on here as adults rather than by PM's as that resolves nothing and I for one would like to get back to how we were prior to this.

Shillo


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne caffeine free is fine hun - so any herbal teas that say caffeine free are totally fine as they dont have the caffeine in the first place that has to be removed - its just if something says it is "decaffeinated"

er yes kate formaldehyde is what they preserve dead bodies with - want that pickling your organs?!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - I am very sorry indeed that Zuri left and I sincerely hope she did not feel pushed out.  She may have responded OK but then so did my sister.  This does not detract from the stress and misery of someone being told they are not going to respond, have very little hope etc.  Both Zuri and Kate went through that.

Personally I would like it very much if Zuri stayed with us especially during this stressful time and I would be very upset if anyone else left.

I do not think of this is the "last chance saloon" - as you say, many here have done just fine with the right protocol.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there PR people  

If you're wondering why you have crept up to 27 pages (and yes, we did notice!!) we have decided to leave your threads longer from now on as they seem to fill up so quickly. 

Please can I ask again that you try not to post one liners or simple hello's to each other   It just clogs up the site with unecessary posts. Remember, the chat room is available 24/7 too  

Thank you very much 

Rachel


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Purple, i am sorry that you are upset but I don't understand why there is a suggestion that Bobbi or anyone else has 'pushed' Zuri out.  I thought Zuri had reached a sensitive conclusion of her own free will. 

Bobbi was brave enough to express an honest opinion and she deserves to be heard just as sympathetically.

If anyone made Zuri feel awkward, it may well have been me, because I did take exception to Lilietta coming here, on Zuri's recommendation - which I mentioned in my post - to get a sense of perspective about her own response by viewing the situations of other people on this board, and then asking us to tell her what is obvious, that she has had a good response.  I thought the timing was a bit off given that that very day, we were all hoping for Ally to come back from her scan with one precious follicle. 

However, I think I said what I said politely, and I of course wish Zuri, Lilietta and everyone else well with their tx.  

I think it's really unfair to say that Bobbi or anyone else has been cruel. Emotions do run high on this thread, naturally but i for one understand where Bobbi is coming from and I don't accept that her intention was to upset or hurt anyone.

Nor do I with this post


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I understand your point of view too Juicy and Bobbi is entitled to her point of view as well, however we will have to agree to disagree on this one because I have been very upset by Bobbi's comment regarding whether Zuri was just doing this for sympathy, and that this forum is the last stop before menopause where we all have a last drink together. 

I felt shocked and hurt by that and my opinion too deserves to be heard I'm sure you will agree.

I will take a step back now because I'm not here for arguements or to upset people, but at the same time I find it hard to see people treated - in my opinion - unfairly.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh gosh- What can I say here. I am sad that Zuri has gone from team PR
It is a safe Haven here but I have to say I  don't feel like this is the near end for me (even though it might be realistically) I can't allow myself to feel that this is nearly the end of the road before the big Menopause arrives
I just hope that things can be ok again on this thread as the support and comfort that I personally have received from everyone has been invaluable
I would not like to think anyone at all has been upset, sad or pushed out.
At the end of the day we ALL have something in common with out varying stages of IF


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

I really never did intend to make anyone feel uncomfortable and i really wasn't laying any blame, I really did simply come to the conclusion that really maybe I shouldn;t stick around because I know how hard all this is and didn't want to make my presence maybe annoy some people - I never said what i did to create any sort of reaction like this i just wanted to thank you all for being wonderful wish you all look and explain i was taking a step back and why because I had come to that conclusion and I think Lilliettas post made me realise this

Please honestly I am not upset/angry or feeling pushed out i just felt i should step back

Really I would be much happier if this was all forgotten it really was not my intention but i just didn;t want to leave without a goodbye because that would be rude and I have enjoyed your company here immensely

Hope this can be forgotten and move on - there's no grudges what so ever on my behalf at all - god i feel like i just keep wanting to reiterate this

I wish you all lots and lots of luck

xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls,

This is all incredibly upsetting and disappointing. I think the bottom line is we are all here to support each other as much as we can whether this is somebody who is a PR or simply is just going through IVF or on 2ww – in my opinion it makes no difference. 
All in all we all have one thing in common and that is IF.

pixie xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Pix - very well said and hopefully enough said.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Züri said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I really never did intend to make anyone feel uncomfortable and i really wasn't laying any blame, I really did simply come to the conclusion that really maybe I shouldn;t stick around because I know how hard all this is and didn't want to make my presence maybe annoy some people - I never said what i did to create any sort of reaction like this i just wanted to thank you all for being wonderful wish you all look and explain i was taking a step back and why because I had come to that conclusion and I think Lilliettas post made me realise this
> 
> ...


think i said really a few too many times....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just try and stay positive hunny and if I've made this worse I apologise sincerly 

Focus on keeping those precious embies warm in all this snowy weather

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I echo you hun.
And now I think we all need a           
xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Purple - I do not see how anyone has pushed Zuri off - we have only ever been friendly and supportive and chatty to her and if there was any cruelty or unkindness then I have to say I havent interpreted that.

I also want to back Juicy - I was a little offended and hurt by Lilietta's posts the other night, not because i felt she didnt belong but i did feel that she was rather insensitive (i get quite protective of people sometimes and i was angry because i thought it was a really crap thing to do given Ally's earlier posts). I do agree with bobbi too and the reason i come on this thread is that it is a bit of a sanctuary for us so that we can have the support,friendship  and fun that we need without having to put up with other people bleating about how theyve "only" got 9-11 follies. The reason this thread was started in the first place as I understand it. 

With reference to Mira, Juicy, Laura being complained about, it was my understanding that it was sset up by rachel so they had their own place to chat sometimes in case they occasionally felt a bit awkward about discussing being pregnant - maybe i got this wrong but if i did then i would like to state for the record that i certainly never have complained about this. i also dont see that any of them have been offended by anyone or been subjected to any unkindness as they are here all the time chatting with us!! - and as they jolly well should be, they have all been through what we are all going through and they are our insipiration and hope xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Just keeping the thread. 

Sorry not been on for ages, dad's been in hospital so by the time I get back from visiting it's time for bed.

Hope you are all ok.

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Natasha, just like juicy and indeed Bobbi, I apreciate your opinions and this is the place to air them I'm glad we can all do that.

Thanks for your honesty

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- Sorry to hear about your dad  

I am off to the Supermarkets girls

I hope everyone is ok 

Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

can i repeat no one has pushed me out.... I didn't feel pushed out, seriously this wasn't what i was saying... I just made the decision myself that I should move on because I have a brain and actually what bobbi and juicy said in response to Lilliettas post i agreed with - made me feel uncomfortable and silly because i had recommended lillieta to come over here because i saw her post on another thread that she had low amh or something) - this was a few weeks back - but....... essentially I agree that to have someone come in and complain about 9 follies on here is not on - its really as simple as that - no school yard bullying or feeling left out or pushed out - simple brains taking over and realising something i should have a few weeks back when i discovered my response was not as bad as it was originally painted to be

can we move on?

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> decaf - as bad if not worse than the caffeine itself, to decaf soemthing they have to use loads of chemicals - the only exception to this is if something has been decaffed using swiss water filtration method - for those who love a coffee Cafe Neros decaf is done in this way!


errr thanks for telling this now Tash!   i'm so screwed! I thought I was doing so well all this time 

xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks Natasha.  and thanks Zuri for clarifying your thoughts which is really helpful.

I thought the bumps & babies thread was the moderators' idea rather than a suggestion from any one of us individually  .  i was never sure why there was a feeling we thought we'd been pushed out.  I never thought that and I'm sure none of the others did either!

tbh I still can't believe I'm talking about myself as a person with a bump, considering how I felt this time 10 months ago about my prospects of a pg. which is why I didn't take offence or feel any was meant by bobbi's post about the last chance saloon as that is how I felt in my darker moments. it doesn't mean we won't all get there in the end xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

clipper teas also decaffeinate through the water method; don't know about coffees though cos don't drink it.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> natasha6 said:
> 
> 
> > decaf - as bad if not worse than the caffeine itself, to decaf soemthing they have to use loads of chemicals - the only exception to this is if something has been decaffed using swiss water filtration method - for those who love a coffee Cafe Neros decaf is done in this way!
> ...


errr sorry..was trying to be helpful? obviously i need a bit more practice  

anyway as i say to my clients, i'm not telling you what to do merely arming you with the details so you can make an informed choice!!! ur not screwed hunnybun, just send you beeatch out to Nero's from now on instead of Starbuckers!  - oh and of course you would only have a soy one because you cant touch non organic milk...see i'm being helpful again


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello LJ how's our Kate and those lovely twins??

Juicy - Can't believe how far along you are hun, how are you doing??

I start my FET this week so I am having kittens worrying about it.

Laura - If you are popping on give your terrific trio a little kiss from me xxx

 I switched to Decaf tea last year because I didn't want to give up my tea. Oh no!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bobbi what a heartbreaking post. I'm sorry if in my attempt to put my feelings across I have indeed ended up being cruel and judgemental to you!

All I can offer is a   and know that I feel without hope sometimes. too, but the success stories on here and the support I've recieved from you and others on here lifts me out of the dark space. From all your previous posts and the support you have given me and others I know you're not Cruel and I also do not think you are Crazy (well no more than the rest of us) 

I don't know if we can put this behind us but I hope we can and I hope one day that we all get to the finishing post and hold our babies in our arms

Sx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

I know I am pretty new on here but I think in a way maybe that helps to look at the big picture with fresh eyes. I found this thread thanks to Ally as I was floating around trying to find info about my situation and she showed me the way. To find somewhere where there are other people who are actually going through the same thing as you is amazing. Incredible really after months and months of feeling like you are the only one standing on the doorstep of the menopause (which some of you may not be but I know I am having already experienced hot flashes etc) to come somewhere where others really understand because they are nearly there too and to show you that there is hope. That there are people on here that can give you that hope by the example of their journey is even more fantastic. I know this isn't the only type of person that has a poor response, there are many reasons for it even just the wrong protocol, I for one don't have a clue about all the immune problems that can cause a poor response or any other reasons, but I do know a combination of high fsh and low amh are basic indications that you haven't got long, this could be your last chance whereas those without these issues (excluding those with immune issues or anything else I have not mentioned - covering my  now!) may not have a great response but if they have a half decent ovarian reserve they may well have a greater chance mainly due to the time they have left. Obviously age comes in to it and I think it was anne c posting about low amh not making such a difference if you are younger than if you have a slightly better amh but are older. I don't know about this as I am only just 37 and have an appalling amh which is reflected in my terrible afc and currently awful response in an IVF cycle! We will have to wait and see on that if I or any other girls in a similar situation get less eggs but better quality - I don't know. Anyway I have drifted off the point which is that there isn't really anywhere else for those with these awful results to go whereas there are other threads for ladies with other issues or general IVF threads. To be told you are a poor responder incorrectly must be a frightening thing but to realise you are not must be a wonderful thing - I still have moments when I allow myself to dream of more than 1 egg! To know that you have hardly any eggs left is terrifying as many on here know. I have been going on the Lister thread and to be honest as lovely as everyone is being I feel like a bit of a failure with my 3 follicles when I hear about the numbers some of them are getting  - I keep forgetting I am not on the PR thread and have to check their signature in the hope that they have had a miracle response despite a low amh/high fsh. I think this thread is, as bobbi said ,a safe haven from exactly that and we need to support and keep safe those that really need it. I am not suggesting anyone should be pushed out as I think you could then start to look at the differences between everyone and maybe I would get pushed out for having a child before IF hit and I have been so touched by everyones welcome on here as I wasn't sure I would be. I just think that maybe if ladies with a normal response do come to this thread perhaps they should just be gently directed to a more suitable one. I am really glad Zuri doesn't feel she has been pushed out and I think your response is very strong, sensitive and intelligent. If I suddenly start producing say 12 eggs (one of my fantasies - don't know why but it is always 8 or 12 when I let myself go there!) I think I might feel guilty about in some way making others less fortunate feel worse than they already do, I already worry about how others must feel about me having DS so I know I would feel this way, although having said this as I have such low amh/high fsh if it happens to me it would be some kind of medical breakthrough in which case this thread might become defunct! I am not suggesting those that have had cycles with poor response who start getting a good response should move on either as we hope and pray that that will happen to all of us and we need the inspiration. I don't however believe that you don't need to be a poor responder to understand what it is to be a poor responder. You can never understand that until you are that - I was not a poor responder, I was one of the 'normals' who conceived naturally and quickly first time but through unfortunate circumstances I am now a pr. before this happened to me I did not understand what it was to not be able to concieve easily when I had friends on IVF , I now look back at some of the things I thought or said and cringe at my insensitivity. Until you are there you can't understand it. Yes all ladies going through IVF can empathise with one another as we all know it is hell but the difference between someone with many eggs to someone with 2 is the difference between someone with real hope and someone on the edge of despair. I think this thread really works as a place where those with a poor response or potentially poor response can get great info and feedback - look at Sam and what she brings to it - she has that drive because of her situation. Maybe you think I am wrong, maybe I am wrong. I just think that right now a lot of you are being very supportive to non prs which is truly honorable, and you are a really kind and generous bunch that much is for sure, but I am more concerned about prs who are clearly having a hard time from a hard place. 

I hope this doesn't offend anyone and I just want everyone to succeed whatever their situation as pr or non pr IF and tx is rubbish and noone should have to go through it. I know everyone wants to move on for this but this has taken me so long to write I can't not post it now!!

I also apologise for my lack of paragraphs!

Love to all

Missy xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> errr sorry..was trying to be helpful? obviously i need a bit more practice
> anyway as i say to my clients, i'm not telling you what to do merely arming you with the details so you can make an informed choice!!! ur not screwed hunnybun, just send you beeatch out to Nero's from now on instead of Starbuckers!  - oh and of course you would only have a soy one because you cant touch non organic milk...see i'm being helpful again


   Helpful??     yeah right!

I'm off home now girls - when I come back to the thread I want to see this  this  this  this  and maybe this 

Love you all.

Pix xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh bloody hell I go out for my constitutional walk and look what happens!  Clearly this is a sign that I should never do any exercise (YAAAY!!)

Girls we all love this board and eachother (although I'm not snogging any of you, all right? Let's just get that clear right now ) So noone's being pushed out and noone needs to leave.... Er except possibly me, as this board is the reason why I never move from in front of my PC!  Yes it's all YOUR FAULT that I have a fat @rse now!!!

Seriously, life's too short to fall out over misinterpretations and misunderstandings. I think we can all accept here that everyone genuinely has everyone elses best interests at heart and would never knowingly do or say anything to hurt anyone else on here!  Ad we're all here to pick eachother up whenever IF comes and smacks us in the gob, that's the joy of this board, let's not lose it! So as Zuri wisely says, can we move on? Pretty please?  

 to EVERYONE!!!

Now, who wants to torture me with what they're having for dinner  Come on, let's be 'avin' ya, I can take it!!!

xxx

PS Oh and no one liners or Auntie Rach will have a heart attack!  So I need the full menu in detail, thanks!   

PPS YEAH! What Pixie said! (Again!) 
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix-we;re having meatballs, spaghetti and chorizo....

Did I read you rightly...you've been out for a walk


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies .. i am so   with whats been happening (nix its a familier feeling hey   did not see it happening in here)

this is the best board on FF.. yes I joined as a PR but have since moved on and left tx behind and moved into a whole new world of adoption, but i have still stayed on this board and read everyones news and tried my best to offer encouragement when i can, yes its been hard  for me to accept i will never have a birth child, but i have never once not supported anyone in this room, and its always cheered me up to come in here and catch up with all you wonderful ladies... please dont let that change at all

xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

we're having  all because i have been sorting out my 'foot in mouth' mess all day and the meats still i the freezer - bad wife


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

xx
[/quote]
just send you beeatch out to Nero's from now on instead of Starbuckers! 
[/quote]

You have your own beeatch Pixie ?  I am so jealous. I want one


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix I'm doing spag bol for the man when he gets in at 10 as he's had bad bad shift at work (bless him)

Just a quickie for Ally, hope Accu went well sweetie and sending        for your scan tomorrow

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

missy - i like your post very much, thank you for your view, i am in total agreement   errr just wondering if you know what a paragraph break is though


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

What a day of chat, I'm emotionally drained reading it all.  I hate seeing people hurting so much  

Missy, Ally any news?  

Ali hope the 2ww is going well  

Angel  

Dh and I have been doing some research and are going to get immunes done, which hopefull will give us some answers.  I have my follow up next friday and will discuss it then too.

I'm   for another snow day tomorrow and apparently monday is looking snow snowy too!

I'm so grateful for the support I've had from you girls.  I eventually  did respond well this time although half way though stimming it looked very bleak, but a change in protocol helped.  Also different cycles bring different results.  This 3rd cycle for me has been the best so far, even though at this point my heart is breaking.  We all need each other.  I'm not expressing my self well and I don't want to start the debate again.  

Big   to everyone.

Beachy we're having meatballs too  

DH wants to go to the cinema tonight to see Australia - he only wants to go for a bag of maltesers!
Love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks natasha and bobbi. I have always had an issue with paragraphs!! It took me so long to write it I couldn't face working out where to put paragraphs. My sister is an editor - she despairs of me!

New paragraph.... Pixie these are for you....        and a bit of  . I actually wrote a.r.s.e in my post and it has appeared blank! Does someone edit our posts or is it a naughty word edit software? 

Donkey thanks for asking I have my scan just after Ally tomorrow a.m so we are both doing lots of    . How are you doing?  

Missy xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to say that sometimes it is easy for things to be misconstrued on messgae boards or via email.  I really hope this misunderstanding has blown over.

Ally - good luck tomorrow    Please let us know how it all goes.

Bobbi/Missy - you honestly never know what is going to happen.  Remember my sis had FSH up at 22 and was older than both of you when she did her IVF.  I know it is a cliche but it just takes that one good egg and you never know when it might appear on your cycle.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> (Missy - paragraphs are your friend )


  Missy I don't think you're ever going to be allowed to live this one down! Oh and yes it's the software, the same one that some idiot has set up so that when you type beeatch (spelt correctly obviously) it replaces it with "woman". Clearly software put together by a man! 

Bobbi glad you're feeling better I thought you were gonna bugger off and leave me here with all these poo obsessed nutters for a minute! Sent you a PM tho which you're welcome to ignore! I was probably talking b0ll0x anyway   

Speaking of PMs somebody said my inbox was full earlier...? Cleared it out again now so feel free to bung me a PM if you can still remember what you were gonna say!



natasha6 said:


> Pixie75 said:
> 
> 
> > natasha6 said:
> ...


Awww! I want a coffee beeeatch too! I want one NOW!!!    

Now what can I eat? Oh yummy it's green slime juice! How very appetizing!
xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Donkey - i'm certianly not purtaining to be an expert in immunes but i have done a fair bit of research and read a few books on it so if you think i might know something useful please do PM me with any questions


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Missy good luck for your scan tomorrow too! lets hope the lister sonographer see's lots of follies tomorrow

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey- Australia is a great feel good film, enjoy x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

purple72 said:


> Missy good luck for your scan tomorrow too! lets hope the lister sonographer see's lots of follies tomorrow
> 
> Sx


Oooh you dun one liners, I'm telling   

xxx



beachgirl said:


> Donkey- Australia is a great feel good film, enjoy x


Hey immune woman, er I mean Tash, I just took humira and my head fell off, is this normal...?   

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

yes nix that is totally normal..i think you'll find that it is explained in great detail under point 487 of possible side effects


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

(sorry it's a oneliner Rachel!)
xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nix - have you been drinking hun 

No, sorry, I forgot, you're on detox.  x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ummm nix, i'm telling on you

for dinner i'm having tofu, rice, chickpeas, broccoli, hemp seeds and sunflower seeds -the green sludge doesnt seem quite so unappealing now does it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nix for tea i had egg on toast, so pretty uninspiring   

xxx

do putting kisses below the line class as 2 lines rachel


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, meant to say Fishy, i am SO jealous of your pub time today. I love going to the pub. i think I was a bloke in a former life. I am so impressed that you managed to stop at 2 vodkas though... 

Ally - good luck for your scan - hope you are ok. I'm really praying (erm, I'm not religious though..) that your golden follie has made it. You so deserve it, you lovely lovely woman.

Missy - good luck tomorrow too. i have to say, i was thinking about paragraphs too when I read your post! (Sorry!) You made some very important points though - so thanks.

Even though I don't come on here too much anymore i just wanted to say that, despite the upset of this afternoon, it has confirmed my view about this thread. Even though there's been disagreements its been dealt with by all involved in a very mature, intelligent, fair and caring way. Just what you'd expect from a group of highly intelligent, emotionally switched on and amazingly sensitive women. 

i think you're all fab.  

PS I just saw natasha's post. Tash - have you ever eaten anything unhealthy before? You are an inspiration to us. I did wonder how you coped with the talk of KFC a few pages ago - did you have to go and lie down and have a stiff drink (of hemp juice)?   

PPSJust saw POpsi's post! if anyone's interested, I've made a Boef Bouginon (sp) to have with rice and asparagus tonight. It's my fave.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Natasha your diet puts me to shame!!!!

Do you ever have a cheat day? A sneaky KFC or Chinese?

On a seperate point and line (to avoid the one liners    cos nix is watchin  )

Thanks for the phone calls and PM's ladies, muchly appreciated

Hope everyone has a lovely tea (food kind not the decaf or caf type) and evening

Sx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Missy, fascinating post, even if it did make me go   trying to follow it without paras!  

Not many people get to see IF from both sides of the fence as it were so your insight is so interesting; I hope it goes without saying i am sorry beyond measure for what you have been through.
Hope all is positive tomorrow  

Bobbi, glad you sound brighter hon.  and you Purps. 

Zuri, sorry your husband's going hungry in the fallout !!

Just wanted to welcome Swinny back   - wow can't believe your FET is next week - that's so exciting!  We had some interesting and really positive info about FETs the other day but it's the end of a long day and I can't remember if it was Sam, Natasha or someone else that posted it - sorry to whoever it was
 .   

Nix one of my personal bugbears is people using 'woman' as a term of ridicule/abuse.  I hate that the software does that too


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crikey - ive only been for 2 hours   

Ladies can i just say the support love laughter and help ive had on this thread has been the best ever     and i love u all immensly.

Nix - you rotter u promised me tongues and everything when we eventually get to meet  

Missy - great post hun, bet we wont get rach saying anything about that one  

Donkey - good luck with the follow up hun   hope you get some answers about the immunes  

Bobbi - we will get there hunny one way another we will get there    

Zuri - hope you keep in touch hunny, please let us know how u get on next week   

Hi natasha - oooo thats well weird hun fancy me knowing that   i obviously watch too much tele  

Beachy and Purple we got a roast beef dinner but to be honest not that hungry, have got swollen glands and a sore throat coming, hope im not coming down with the lurgy - oh and just started sneezing now 

Ally - good luck for tomorrows scan hun, i have my fingers toes eyes and legs...yes even legs crossed! for you    

Jo - i'll be ur beatch hunny   

Popsi - hi hunny - hows the adoption coming along?  

Hi swinny - hope all goes well with the fet this week  

Anne - happy shopping hunny   

Gotta go and have some tea dh moaning as per usual.....when we gonna have tea im starving.  FFS he's only gotta put it in the so dding microwave   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Natasha, I've PM'd you xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate honey.. adoption going well, working on lots of information for it at the moment, family trees, writin about ourselves etc etc.. tough but gonna be worth it  

i am blowing you bubbles everytime i see you ... you will be 4444 before you know it.. i like 7's


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies

I hope you don't mind me popping on to say hello. I originally posted about 3 weeks ago (and about 4 threads back!) about DHEA and started taking it following your recommendations. I have stopped it for the moment as I had IUI on Jan 23rd as my FSH is too high for the ARGC to do IVF - I've got my first appointment with the Lister on Feb 18th, so am keeping everything crossed.   that they will do IVF for me. I am due to test tomorrow but did a sneaky one this morning and got a BFN  . I will test again tomorrow just in case (where are the flying pigs smilies when you need them?) but I think I already know what the answer will be.

I wanted to thank you all for keeping me sane   on the 2ww and have to say that how everything has been resolved today is a real testament to how fantastic this thread is.

I dont have a clue how I respond as I haven't got there yet, but apparently I shall be 42 next Thursday (try telling that to the snowman I made today!!!), and we've been trying for over 8 years now, so I reckon it's pretty rubbish at the moment.

I'm afraid I haven't any exciting poo stories, but I do have a new name for f arting - now called pessary talking in out house!!!  That's been the great thing about the Cyclogest - I can blame all my f arting on that!! Not sure what excuse I'll use next week. 

Thanks again for all your support - I bet there are loads of lurkers like me who you all give hope to.

Catherine x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

HI everyone, sorry to gatecrash your thread- hope you don't mind.  I'm new to this site- we've been TTc since last june, but I had my hormone levels done last week.  My FSH came back as 38 which was a huge shock.  

I've been reading through some of this thread and have noticed that some of you have been talking about a drug called DHEA, I just wondered if someone could explain to me what it is, does it help to bring down your FSH?  Also is it presecribed by doctors, or is it a supplement you can buy yourself?

I've got a consultant appointment this weekend, so I'm feeling abit apprehensive about he's going to say!

Also do you have any other advice on how to reduce your FSH?

Many thanks ladies

Love Hayley x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jo - i have never ever ever been to or eaten a KFC and i think last time i had a macdonalds or something like that would have been well over 10 years ago - i think it tastes revolting - dont like chips or burgers or pies or crisps or biscuits or anything like that, a guy in the gym was eating scotch eggs earlier, i was almost throwing up at the thought of them.. not to say i dont cheat though - i can eat a box of museli or a massive bag of dried fruit or nuts or if i'm really crazy spelt crackers with rainforest nut butter on them if i'm in the mood for stuffing my face (frequently)...yep, life on the edge... i occassionally eat chocolate but generally only if i'm really upset - last time was after my last BFn when i ate 2 or 3 bars of green & blacks dark choc and had about 10 bags of peanut butter m&ms - i was literally high on the sugar as body so not used to it   not had any since christmas though except for raw chocolate which is healthy and is dairy and sugar free and carob stuff...not sure that counts...am i a weirdo do you think


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all! 

Just reading back - as far as page 25 now.  

Anne - I think its atrificial sweeteners like aspartime that are bad for you - they are artificial and think it turns into somethng qute toxic in the body when ingested.  Obviously wont kill you, but not good.  

Pixie - last night was fun.  Bloody hilarious actually and it did get interesting  

Bobb - thanks for your company too!   

Carys - I've PM'd you  

Right, back to read a few more pages!  

Do you think we could publish a book made up of the posts on here?  Like Belle Du Jour only much more interesting?

Anne - never had you down as a fellow pooper!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> Jo - i have never ever ever been to or eaten a KFC and i think last time i had a macdonalds or something like that would have been well over 10 years ago - i think it tastes revolting - dont like chips or burgers or pies or crisps or biscuits or anything like that, a guy in the gym was eating scotch eggs earlier, i was almost throwing up at the thought of them.. not to say i dont cheat though - i can eat a box of museli or a massive bag of dried fruit or nuts or if i'm really crazy spelt crackers with rainforest nut butter on them if i'm in the mood for stuffing my face (frequently)...yep, life on the edge... i occassionally eat chocolate but generally only if i'm really upset - last time was after my last BFn when i ate 2 or 3 bars of green & blacks dark choc and had about 10 bags of peanut butter m&ms - i was literally high on the sugar as body so not used to it  not had any since christmas though except for raw chocolate which is healthy and is dairy and sugar free and carob stuff...not sure that counts...am i a weirdo do you think


yep        

...but a lovely weirdo - I'm only jealous and wish I was like you


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Catherine, what a lovely post, it's really good of you to make the effort to 'come out' of lurking and say that.  Sorry your test was negative today....let us know tomorrow when you retest though in case there is any change, which there might be?  Good that you have a back up plan     

Hazelnut, dhea is a naturally occurring hormone in the body. Women with prematurely aged ovaries seem to have lower levels of it and you can take an FDA approved supplement to boost your levels.  It won't bring fsh down necessarily but is supposed to be good for improving egg quality which is particularly important when you have fewer eggs to deal with, which often goes hand in hand with raised fsh.  

So sorry about the shock of your result, your fsh will fluctuate from month to month naturally but there are lots of threads on here about things you can do to help reduce it - some natural things like taking spirulina, cutting out caffeine and alcohol, acupuncture etc.  None of them medically proven though.  sorry, I can't say more than that, i am dashing!

Popsi - glad home study is going well xx  have left you on 7s


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Kate honey, you can be my coffee beeatch anyday! xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Natasha -  seen your nutrition post now.  Sorry - didnt read that far before I posted.  thought it was formaldahyde but when I typed it I was not so sure so thought I'd not risk looking like a fool so was vague.  Did you get a lovely pressie from DH?  Your dinner party menu sounds delcions - room for a small one


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Juicy for your reply, it may be worth me trying DHEA then.  I've got an acupuncture session booked for tomorrow as well.  I just feel so anxious about it all, but am trying to stay positive about it until I find out abit more about it all at the weekend.

Thanks again x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

By golly you lot can talk - it's taken me all my free time to read today's missives!

I would weigh in on the debate that opened up today but it strikes me it's all been sorted, so...

I have no more to say! Because I am bunned now. I ought to have things to say but... I feel too weak!

Lots of love to a lovely, jolly bunch of poor (and misinformed-by-overpaid-eejits _medium_) responders.

Smooch.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - Ally - good luck for tomorrow hun. I   that you get good news.

Nix, the meateaters in my house (everyone but me) had meat chilli and pasta and veg, I had vegetable lasagne and well - veg.  

Zuri - please do keep us update with your news next week. 

Can't remember who said this but they said something about bet someone would find fault if we drank bottled water and something else ( can't remember what the other thing was ) but have to say YES it has happened regarding the bottled water. When I had the leaflets back from foresight, I thought I'd been great drinking copious bottles of evian bottled water, but no I am advised of yesterday that it should be glass bottled water because you can get toxins from the plastic, I GIVE UP!

Thanks everyone Purple, Juicy, Bobbi, Natasha, Missy (sorry but I did have trouble reading your text!  ) and anyone else who posted their feelings about the situation that has occured in the last few days, because I was starting to feel a little bit uncomfortable myself wondering whether because I have had three children should stay on the thread.

However I feel I have always been supported on here and didn't want to leave because Iam desperate to have another baby after losing Joshua and now my response is poor, also I could relate to how you feel being desperate to have a baby because this was me for five years with repeated spells of not being able to fall pregnant and then miscarrying when I did and also being told that I might not have a baby at all because of DH dogey gene which is still a probelm now.

This is because we have to have PGD because of it which means unlikely to have any or only one healthy embie at best which make our chances very poor indeed of success with IVF.

Yes I do have my beloved two children and my darling angel Joshua but I have been through hell to have them and now back to that desperate yearing for a child again because I feel my baby was stolen from me and was never mine, but the hospitals.

So although I am not in the same position of some of you who are yet to have their own beloved child I do know and appreciate the dark painful place that you are speaking from well. 

I know my hospital have given up on me, but are going through the motions because of Joshua and know the sheer odds against me having another healthy baby but feel I must do my best to try so I don't regret it when there is no hope at all.

I think some of us on here will be in a slighly different place to the others i.e been a poor responder but gone on to have a pregnancy, been a poor responder but better response on different protocols etc, but the most important thing I think is to be sensitive to each others individual feelings, IF is a long journey -   I feel like I started off with a cart and horse, won the lottery, was able to upgrade to a porche, then lost the lot and back to horse and cart again! 

It was this thread and the expertise, and support I got that was incredible when I was an IVF newbie asking lots of questions after being told I was likely to be a poor responder because of age. ( I was also curious what the PR thread was that Steph, Miranda and Laura kept mentioning and disappearing to when I was on the Jinemed thread!)

I pray that we can keep supporting each other despite some of the differences in our situations and help each other to achieve their ultimate dream of holding a little one. 

I hope that I have not been or have ever been insensitive to anyone on this thread with anything I posted, if I have it was never intentional as I only wish to support the people who have been incredibly supportive to me.  

I can't imagine trying to make my way through another IVF cycle without such support.  

Good luck to everyone 

love Karen xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jo cheers hunny i'll be your coffee beatch, now u will just have to let me know...decaf, normal or cafe nero?  Formaldehyde, sugar or just as it comes?  

Natasha - wow hun you are so so healthy, i am trying to cut out all the things i know are bad for me but sometimes i just fancy eating crap 

Popsi thanx for the bubbles hunny   

Ali - hi hunnybun how ae doing today?  

Kazzie - the water comment was me hunny     Thats so funny 

Hi miranda hows u and the bobster hun?  

Hazlenut - welcome to the thread hunny u have come to right place  

Hello to pixie, nix, anne, bobbi, purple, natasha, zuri, lj, lucy, juicy, laurab, tracey, steph, jennig, missy rural chick and everyone else.

So sorry but i have run out of steam think i have a stinking cold coming sniffing and sneezing everywhere and a sore throat to boot.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vitamin C and Fluids kate sweetie, flush the cold out as quick as possible, last thing you need right now is to be feeling [email protected]!!!

Karen what a thoughtful lovely post!

Hello to everyone else 

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kazzie      hunny
xxxxxxxxxx
Its a three liner with the kisses and the comment!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - does jd and coke count as fluids?
Had 4 little oranges 2day but got some orange juice as well
Another 3 liner with this comment line, i am being a good girlie, AND no swear words either


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure on the JD and coke hunny, maybe if you have ice in it?     Thats water isn't it  

Just make sure you have a glass ice tray cos I think as Kassie says out of plastic water isn't good   I think that's a zita west thing isn't it? Correct me ladies if I'm wrong? But I think she suggests only bottled water from Glass bottles?!?!?

Me I refill my evian bottle from the tap, drink decaf tea and have once take away a week, so I'm sure in Zita's eyes that's the answer to my absent follies when on IVF

I wonder what page we'll be allowed to go up to, I know Rachel said we could go a bit longer some of my local threads have page numbers in the 80's, don't think we'll be allowed that, mind you on current form that would only take us 3 days


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Purple

I bet if we all stayed up one night after the mods had gone to bed, we could get a long way towards page 80-either that, or we just have to   for more snow days!!

Juicy - thanks for your kind comment - so typical of everyone on this thread. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow, but don't hold your breath - we don't want anymore passing outs this week.

Slycett - hope you feel better soon - I guess a whisky is out of the question?

Thinks - I could be having one (or two) of those tomorrow  

Catherine  

PS Thanks for all my bubbles


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

All caught up now - although only skim read Missy's post as it was giving me a migraine    

Wont rake it all up again as the issues seem to be resolved and the subject closed.  

Went on a country stomp today with my friend which was hilarious.  As it was so wet, the mud was really slippery underfoot.  I was ok in my spotty wellies but she was slipping and sliding all over the place.  Almost ended up in the river twice!   Ended up in the pub havng lunch before making the return slippery journey.  Not laughed so much since.......last night with Bobbi and Pixie.  We missed all of you  

Missy - think i have wished you luck so many times now, but an extra good luck for luck   

Ally -   good luck for tomorrow. I am willing for tomorrow to bring you the good news you so totally deserve.     

Catherine -    

Natasha - is soy milk ok when ttc?  Have read mixed things about it. 

Love to everyone - each and every one of you has welcomed, accepted and supported more than you may realise and it is soley because of you lot that I am able to cope with my IF, my cycle being converted to au naturel and splitting up with DP.  

Could not have done it without you all - and I mean that with all my heart


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry for the one liner Rachel/Dakota but good luck Catherine for tomorrow!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Catherine - good luck for 2moz hunny   
oooohhh another catherine thats my real name too and im 42 ur not my twin are you 

Ali sorry hunny missed ur post, my head is all bunged up    JUst about to get my blanky and pillow on the sofa.  Hey hunny we were in chat last nite, me ally and zuri, what time were you there hunny?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks Purple and Kate xxxx   

I forgot to confess I was kinda of there already with the glass bottle thing because although I drink the evian bottled water all thetime, for a change I drink perrier bottled water at meal times! DH says it' costs more then his allowance of beer! AND it only all water says he!

Still I dread to mention the fact to foresight that I drink perrier water because it is sparkling and there is bad press about sparkling water but have always thought perrier ok because it's naturally gassy but I don't want them to take my one pleasure away by saying something else wrong with it! I do drink decaff tea, are we saying there is bad chems in decaff?

I had to stay at home and try and work, plus the kids were off school because of snow, wonder if we are going to be snowed in again tomorrow, looks like it from the weather forcast!

rural - good luck tomorrow.     and Ally good luck again    I will try and sneak on for news again tomorrow.

Angel - I hope that you are okay and can come back soon to let us know how you are  

Kate - I used to fill the Evian bottle with tap water until Foresight told me how bad it was, now for whatever reason it seems to taste bad or perhaps thats my imagination, still I fill the Evian bottle from the tap water for the kids once it has been filtered. Aparantley it's the floride in it or something like that. Does it never end, what you can't do?

I have always wondered but kept forgetting to ask but what is the bubble blowing thing about? I tend to blow bubbles if people ask but don't understand what the reason is behind it?!! 

Someone put me out of my misery? 

Was wondering if Id had an accidental poo in my mature years and have to confess it has happened but only just, it didn't escape out to floors or anything like that, I think I was desperate and was unfortunate to cough and well, lets say I shot to the toilet quick smart and the pants got changed pretty smartish afterwards when I'd finshed with the johnsons baby wipes!   

xxxx.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bobbi - did you suggest a way to fix that, I think you did? But I forgot to do it and how and alas it remains unseen 
Better write some rubble so it's not just a one liner xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Slycett

Twins -what a lovely thought - I always wanted a sister, as I'm not close to my Mum and my younger brother's not much help. None of my family know that we're going through any of this - they've just assumed that we were "too selfish" (yes, that was said once) to have children, and I have to admit, I've let them think that - it makes it easier when you don't have to explain. 

Purple - glad you had fun on your walk - the thing I hate when it is really muddy is ending up with platform wellies.

Thanks for the good lucks - as I said, the sneaky one today was a BFN, so I'm not expecting anything to change. I often wonder what response I would get if I went into Boots one day and complained that the hundreds of HPTs that they've sold me over the years have all been faulty - I sometimes have dreams about seeing a second line.  

Oh no, am now beginning to feel sorry for myself, so will try to snap out of it by watching Jack Dee on Dave - and I bet I'll be back at school tomorrow as well. (Yes, I'm one of those teachers whose job apparently is to act as a child minding service so that people can go to work   - that's better, I'm feeling cross now!!!!)

Catherine x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - re soy milk /products - ah phyoestrogens, yes a much debated subject and hormone levels - depends on your blood type - what are you?

kazzie - plastic bottles - yeah, that'll be about oestrogens that can leach into your food/drink from plastic containers...see i'm far too helpful sometimes


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kazzie - u cannot do anything u may enjoy! hun have you learnt nothing   

Bobs i knew there was somat else id gotta get wheatgrass, thanx for the reminder  

Rural aahhhh me too hunny, but anne on here is my pretend sister cos we both shorty bums and both got size 2 feet   Looking forward to you being my twinnie tho    Hmmmm what to tell people, i tend not to say anything to the nosey buggers anymore


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pray for a miracle tomorrow Catherine ...my real name too, but I'm Katharine a very odd spelling    Kate are we trips?  
Are you primary or secondary?  I'm secondary for my sins.   


Ally I have everything crossed for good news tomorrow  

I can't cope with this list of what we can eat /drink etc, you're all too knowledgeable

Donkey xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Bobbi, yes it did come as a shock, I just had the bloods taken to "make sure everything was ok", so I've been really shocked since and not sure whether I've fully taken it in yet!

I've been taking wheatgrass every day since the weekend with juice which has been fine although it looks pretty disgusting!  I've also been taking Agnus Castus- does anyone have any experience of this?  And whether I could take this and DHEA??

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG - I'm going to have to learn to type more quickly!!!!

Kazzie - our posts crossed, please don't think I was having a go about your comment on your kids being off school, I promise I wasn't  - it's just that it really pi55es me off when teachers are given a hard time in the media  - I've done a full day's work today planning and preparing lessons as well as reading these threads and building a snowman!!

Bobbi - where do you get your wheatgrass - I did have a look but got confused asto whether you had to grow it or not. 

Thank you both for the good wishes - they are very much appreciated.   

Catherine x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

HI Ruralchick, I got my wheatgrass from a local health food shop, hadn't thought about growing it!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Donkey

I'm secondary too - Head of Science (a physics teacher but I promise I'm not a nerd) and Head of House.
I always tell my mother she was a born optimist when she called me Catherine as it means "pure and clean" - oh well!!!

Ally - good luck tomorrow - I'll have everything crossed for you.  

Jo Brand has replaced Jack Dee - she makes me laugh, and reminds me how much weight I've lost    

Am definitely going to have to type faster!!

Catherine x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I have been AWOL for a couple of days.  I can't believe how long it has taken me to catch up.

Welcome, Hazelnut.

Rural chick. Well done on your weight loss, very very impressive indeed.  for you being a secondary school teacher - I have the utmost admiration for you.

On the water thing, I thought we were meant to drink filtered tap water.

Ally,  Good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Nothing to report from me.  Still dreaming about my donor egg cycle most nights.  Wish I could just forget about it until I get a call - I don't think I can cope with dreaming about it for the next 6 months!!!

All my love to everyone.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rural - No offence taken, I have just read the thread to see what it was I might have been offended by - couldn't find anything  

Make this a two liner xxxxxx with a paragraph for good measure


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhh you girls have made up   

Ali: I laugh my head off whenever I think about last night! Did you go to the "lounge" in the end?  

Miranda: Boing! 

Jo: I have 2 lovely assistants but no beeatches hun  Natasha is being a naughty girl as usual. 

Kazzie: Why do you have a massive gap at the end of your signature? We can fit so many posts in that gap you know 

Natasha: Belive me or not I've never been to a KFC and the last time I went to McD when I was at uni!! I love sweet stuff though, do you think you can put me off sweets too like you did with decaf coffee?  If you do that I'll get you that Tiffany necklace hun 
You might have to wait until...err forever but still better than never eh? 

Missy: Thanks for     but I thought it was very rude of you to show me your 
Your post made my eyes go   and I had wear   Good luck with you scan! xx



Nixf01 said:


> Oh bloody hell I go out for my constitutional walk and look what happens! Clearly this is a sign that I should never do any exercise (YAAAY!!)





Nixf01 said:


> Hey immune woman, er I mean Tash, I just took humira and my head fell off, is this normal...?


        I think I actually peed myself!!!

Pix -xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies about the wheatgrass info- I shall go looking this weekend. It doesn't sound great but I'll try anything at the moment

Jo Brand has just suggested testing anti-wrinkle cream on blokes' balls - PMSL     

Oh yes, for those of you worried about growing Magnum taches - I know Anne was one, and I can't remember who else, sorry, I didn't have any side effects in the two weeks I took it, and I took the last one of the day at 10.00pm.

Thanks everyone for cheering me up.    

Catherine x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ok i really must be a freak - i love wheatgrass juice, i have everyday but if i go past a juicebar that does it i have to pop in for another one - just cant resist - such a treat!!  

ahh thanks bobbi


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pixie, alas I ran out of words, would have put more if I could have done, trust me!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I want to see natasha's pic to see her looking beautiful  

Rural - you can't be a nerd if you know that physics teachers generally are.  We need one...want a job?  I'm secondary too(did I say that?)  I'm a geographer but now I'm asst head I don't teach as much and generally just fill in gaps in the timetable.  So I have a little bit of geog, no exam classes though and I miss them, PSE, Citizenship, General Studies and the Lords work (RE) period 5 on a friday with year 9 which is a struggle  
I'm just doing the year 9 options at the moment which is keeping me on my toes  

We didn't get a snow day today but the kids voted with their feet and so many stayed at home!

XX


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

errr pix - whaddya mean "Natasha's being naughty again"? mei'm not naughty, i'm a really good girl...better start saving for my necklace too...am preparing your antisweets essay!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Catherine/Katharine/Kate - if you are trips was your mum a bit   to call you all slight variations of the same name?   

Kate - we were n chat at 10.30ish to gone 12.  missed ya  

Natasha - I think I am blood group A.  Not heard before about it depending on your blood group.  Just that it can act as a type of contraceptive, possibly.  What about your present??  And does DH eat as healthily as you?

Juicy - your piccy has now disappeared.   

Pixie - no, I didn't go into the lounge.  No condoms!     And I'm no THAT easy (on a Wednesday anyway!)  

Bobbi - Esmerelda said to tell you to swivel!


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Night Ladies, just wanted to say many thanks to you all for welcoming me to your thread, you're all so lovely and friendly- thank you 

Love Hayley x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Donkey

We moved from Herts to where we are now - whereabouts are you?
What is it about being SLT and teaching RE? I had that pleasure when I was a Deputy - I too had Year 9 last lesson on a Friday - it was the standing joke that that was when I did my praying for the week!!!

We were the only secondary school open in the area on Tuesday and our kids were furious!!!. They blanked the Head every time they saw him!! I tried to explain that they were benefitting from a day's extra education, but they didn't buy it!!!

I'm normally very rude about geography teachers being good at colouring in, and the fact that they love rocks says it all, but I'm not going to as I want to be friends.   

I know what you mean about missing the classes. I was a Deputy for 2 years and really missed being in the classroom, so in the end I packed it in and went back to main scale. That was 8 years ago when we first started TTC. I have picked up more responsibility since but am really happy doing what I'm doing and love my job - I wouldn't swap it for the world (apart from being a Mummy, of course). 

Thanks for the   Tracey, but I think primary must be far harder - at we get a decent arguments back from ours!!!

Jack Dee's just finished now - perhaps it's time I called it a day.

See you all tomorrow - I'll let you know how things go.

Thanks again for your warm welcomes.

Catherine x

PS Ali - thanks for the   earlier, and yes, my Mum definitely is  . She made sure that my brother and I have the same number of letters in each of our three names so we wouldn't argue about it!!!! Now that is   if you ask me!!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash - Ahhhhh I love this picture of you    You look absolutely gorgeous and so INNOCENT there... , you poor DH!   

Deal! Put me off sweets and I'll get you the necklace (I'm sure there are loads of fake ones on Ebay!   )

Ali: I really freaked out at some point hun - did you talk much after I've gone? 

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - no, Bobbi and I followed you pretty much straight away.  With it being my first time and all, I was a bit slow with my exit cos I didn't know how to get the hell out! So I logged out of the whole site.  Is that what you are meant to do?  

Nght Hazelnut x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - ooooh i love a challenge! right will get cracking with my thesis!

ali - A's are fine with soy products - its only really o's that should be cautious.

right i'm going to watch grays anatomy now - is currently on pause and i want to watch it before DH gets home - yep hes been away 5 nights and then goes out on date night too - all being stored for future use    

night night lovelies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Back from Tesco and that is the last time I make a shopping list that says "also, any good deals" on the end of it.
I ended up with £££££££££££££££££ worth of nearly every single bleedin cleaning product oh and my "buy of the day" is my new Minky puppy duster- it's bright pink and its the coolest duster ever ever ever   
Also ended up buying some new phones    

Anyway, I have been in tears reading back at Missy, Bobbi,  Kazzies posts  - and I am so so so happy that things have been sorted and now put to bed          

Nat- Couldn't find that sugar stuff so I will go to Sainsbury tomorrow  

Pix- you know when you said you had peeed yourself....yep, you've guessed it, I too have done that - on my WEDDING DAY- my brother gave me away and we were in the car on the way , he made me laugh so much that some piddle actually came out can you believe that    

Aly- Sent you a text m'lovley. I am wishing you millions and zillions of luck for tomorrow for your special follie     

Missy- The same to you hun   

Kate- Hello love  

Ali- Yep, I have more stories buy will save em for another time   

Donkey- Nice that you're here hun, hope you're coping as well as you can   

Angel- Thinking about you sweetie  

Catherine- Tomorrows another day hun, you just never know.  

Evening to Purps, Miranda, Nix, Rachel, Nikkiw, Nikki2008, Lainey,  Juicy, Fishy, Tracey, Steph, Laura, Zuri, LJ, Bobs, Ali, Pops, Beachy, Jo,Swinny, Swinz, Sam, Hazelnut, Pinkcarys
Sorry if I may have missed anyone but my mind is a bit scrambled  

Muchos love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

night night ladies   

lots of love.

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Night everyone.  Sleep tight xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok I would like to apologise to all of you for making your eyes go  and your head go   but that's it, no more jokes about my lack of paragraphs!!! I didn't realise we had so many teachers on this thread or I would have made more of an effort. Actually I was so busy writing about IF I forgot to do my heat pack or drink any water - does a laptop on my tummy count!! I will be up peeing all night as I am trying to drink 2 litres now!

Pixie got to show you my   again! I know you've gone to bed as just seen 5 new posts since I started this - I am slow!

Wow Natasha what a beautiful picture! My diet sounds frighteningly similar to yours. Just had grilled sea bass fillets, boiled new potatoes, raw spinach and steamed broccoli with toasted pumpkin and sunflower seeds with olive oil and lemon. About to polish of with copious amounts of water, some sugar free (sweetened with xylitol) dairy free chocolate, DHEA and wheatgrass. I know how to live!  

Welcome Halyley and Rural Chick. What a funny day to emerge you must think we are all bonkers. I get my wheatgrass from urban wheatgrass company and micronized dhea from dhea.com. 

Good night everyone and thanks for your messages re my scan - scared sh1tle55. 

Missy xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

As promised I've been trying to catch up on this thread and found this...



LittleJenny said:


> Ladies - I wonder if we could spare a thought for Pinkcarys. She was here a bit ago and has slightly high FSH but she is young (25) and got 7 eggies so I think she may have drifted away feeling she was not really a PR. However, please see this thread,
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173931.0
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, especially to LittleJenny. I'm stunned that you have all shown me such compassion when you all have your own personal struggles. I have replied to you all (I think!) individually, but wanted to express my gratitude to you all, and let you know I'm doing much better.

I think the whole thing has been such a rollercoaster. It feels like every stage has been a nightmare. I may have told yoiu that ET was a two hour torture session that was eventually abandoned after I couldn't take the pain any more. We knew it would be hard but didn't expect the problems with FSH and ET.

When I was reading back I saw LJ wonder if I drifted away because I didn't feel I fit with the PRs and just wanted to say that I have been made to feel very welcome here. The main reason I drifted away was because I moved desks at work and now sit next to my boss    I'm organising a mega big charity event which takes place in 30 days and counting so a lot of time was taken up with that. I promise it wasn't because I didn't feel I was welcome 

Leading on from that, do you think that 7 eggs is good then? I was told to expect no more than three eggs so was extatic to produce seven, but compared to ladies on my cycle buddies who produced 20+ I still felt like I had precious few. Only five fertilised so we weren't offered blast and it was only because of the ET problems that we had to go to blast. So, where does 7 eggs lie in the realm of poor/good response?

Hi to Lightweight. I'm sorry about the news about your AMH, but send you loads of luck for your cycle.

xxx

ps. I saw my bubbles have multiplyed! Thank you  Did some of you sit there pressing blow bubbles for several hours, or do you have a cheat? lol


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Rural Chick said:


> I bet if we all stayed up one night after the mods had gone to bed, we could get a long way towards page 80-either that, or we just have to  for more snow days!!


How do you know we sleep Catherine?!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lightweight - my God your last clinic was a bunch of numbnuts, weren't they? See my signature - AND I did that with sperm that had been festering behind a vasectomy for 16 years!

Hang around and someone will give you links to stories of women with AMH of 0.1 - yes, really! - who also had babies.

Jennig conceived naturally with AMH of 0.5 - in fact all the ladies on the PR bumps and babies thread have had the donor egg speech. LauraB just had triplets...

So, it's perfectly possible - and LittleJen will tell you that a clinic in the US now regard 0.7 as the lowest end of average or something like that.

Sorry to bob in and out chaps - I haven't the wherewithall to do persos!

xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home...........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174593.new#new


----------

